# HR20/21/22/23/24, H21/23/24/25 & R22 (National Release) - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192923
Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192945

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## RoyGBiv

I don't have this release yet, but I have a question. I sometimes follow the cutting edge discussions. Am I right in my understanding that with this release you will no longer access closed captioning via the yellow button? How will you access it?

It is something my wife needs to use, and I want to make sure that when we get this release there will be no problems with it.

SMK


----------



## Jon J

RoyGBiv said:


> Am I right in my understanding that with this release you will no longer access closed captioning via the yellow button? How will you access it?


I truly hope this is not the case. I use it frequently and it is very convenient. If it is made less convenient, I'd like the name and contact information for the genius who decided to make the change.


----------



## samrs

I dont have it yet either. 

The channel banner is suposed to be modified so you can access various features.

You would press the info button and use the arrow keys and select. Maybe.


----------



## Doug Brott

CC is still easily accessible via the yellow button. It will require some relearning which is likely to annoy many of you, but it's not a huge issue, IMHO.


----------



## dbronstein

I got it last night. The new channel banner is way cool. And the closed captioning is one of the options. It is very easy to get to.


----------



## Jon J

Doug Brott said:


> It will require some relearning which is likely to annoy many of you...


You mean we old farts who are so set in our ways?


----------



## Doug Brott

Jon J said:


> You mean we old farts who are so set in our ways?




I resemble that remark .. Nah, honestly, I use CC now that I see it in the menu more than I ever did in the past. I like the new way, but there are a lot that voiced dismay. It's really not a huge difference, but it is different.


----------



## Sea bass

Any channel logo updates? I received the 0x4a7 update this morning, guide & info is rebuilding itself, would new logos show up right away, or after the rebuild? HR24-500.


----------



## RunnerFL

Sea bass said:


> Any channel logo updates? I received the 0x4a7 update this morning, guide & info is rebuilding itself, would new logos show up right away, or after the rebuild? HR24-500.


New logos can take a while to show up, give it 48 hours.


----------



## camo

RunnerFL said:


> New logos can take a while to show up, give it 48 hours.


Star rating system is also missing on movies.


----------



## bnwrx

According to the notes, this release just started today. Both my rec'rs got it last night(HR20+HR21). It usually takes a couple weeks before NR's are rec'd at my house..


----------



## Drucifer

RoyGBiv said:


> I don't have this release yet, but I have a question. I sometimes follow the cutting edge discussions. Am I right in my understanding that with this release you will no longer access closed captioning via the yellow button? How will you access it?
> 
> It is something my wife needs to use, and I want to make sure that when we get this release there will be no problems with it.
> 
> SMK





Jon J said:


> I truly hope this is not the case. I use it frequently and it is very convenient. If it is made less convenient, I'd like the name and contact information for the genius who decided to make the change.


No problems, but two more steps to get to it.

The Yellow Button is duping the Info Button on this NR. From old time CE members, this is DirecTV normal procedure when they got other plans for a Color Button. What going on the Yellow is unknown, but the HR34 at this year's CES had PIP on the Yellow.


----------



## RBTO

I have an HR20-100 with external drive and received the update last night. It appears to have hosed my receiver. It came up with a gray screen when I turned it on today. I've tried resetting it twice (red button) and all I get is a gray screen after it goes through all the reset business. I can bring up the channel list (as well as sys info that shows the update) but selecting any channel just returns me to a gray screen that flashes the new info banner across the top for about 1 second over the gray screen, periodically, and then goes back to just the gray screen.

I'm going to try a full power reset to see if that works, otherwise, I'll be on the phone with D*.

Can't say this update was a good one at this point.


----------



## Doug Brott

RBTO said:


> I have an HR20-100 with external drive and received the update last night. It appears to have hosed my receiver. It came up with a gray screen when I turned it on today. I've tried resetting it twice (red button) and all I get is a gray screen after it goes through all the reset business. I can bring up the channel list (as well as sys info that shows the update) but selecting any channel just returns me to a gray screen that flashes the new info banner across the top for about 1 second over the gray screen, periodically, and then goes back to just the gray screen.
> 
> I'm going to try a full power reset to see if that works, otherwise, I'll be on the phone with D*.
> 
> Can't say this update was a good one at this point.


Since it sort of comes up, try a couple of things ..

(1) Refresh your services from Directv.com:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/mysystem/mySystemResendAuthorization.jsp

(2) Run the System Test: press & hold {INFO}, then "Run System Test"
You may need to call DIRECTV to resolve the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott

bnwrx said:


> According to the notes, this release just started today. Both my rec'rs got it last night(HR20+HR21). It usually takes a couple weeks before NR's are rec'd at my house..


 .. maybe DIRECTV went back to geographical delivery


----------



## RunnerFL

camo said:


> Star rating system is also missing on movies.


All that takes time to show up. Minimum 24 hours.


----------



## TomCat

Drucifer said:


> ...the HR34 at this year's CES had PIP on the Yellow.


Hmmmm. Would that be a clue that we might be given the ability to toggle the PIP on and off in future releases? That's only a feature that should have shipped in 2006, after all.

I still feel like the HD DVR+ is the best platform out there, and gets better (or sometimes slightly worse) with each update. But there seem to be a lot of "no brainers" that they still have not addressed, and the "one-size-fits-all" approach to the GUI and features seems a bit arrogant (but then no DVR was designed more arrogantly than Tivo, and they say you should always steal from the best).

Here's just the most recent example: I'm up late last night trying to watch recorded shows and every 20 minutes I get a popup saying "Hey, it's time for us to update your hardware!" like I would want that _so very much, _that I would drop everything just to get it.

No, thankyouverymuch, I'm actually watching recordings right now. Ask me again after this show is over, or just wait 3 hours and ask me again.

But no, like a hyperactive 5-year old in the back seat yelling "are we there yet?" every 2 minutes, this stupid DVR is not smart enough to understand that I don't want their scary friggin' update until I'm darn good and ready to relinquish the remote, yet I get a new nag screen about it every time I turn around. Just how many times do I have to tell it?

Now I know the system is sophisticated enough to mine information regarding what shows I watch and how many times I rewound that Victorias Secret commercial, so why is it not able to distinguish between when it is actually in use playing back shows for me to watch, and when it has been idle for over 20 minutes? No-brainer, opportunity squandered.

As a wise movie character once said, "Stupid is as stupid does." Technology is growing rapidly, and apparently that barrier that only allows so much oxygen to the brain in humans is starting to get in the way of that.

BTW, it seems also sort of stupid that there would be no warning that after the update the box might be sluggish for a while, that logos and thumbnails might go missing for a day or two, and that "Smart Search" all of a sudden might become anything but, until the update finishes indexing sometime on Thursday. How about a heads-up on that?

I did notice that "Active" was very speedy this morning, tho, hope its not just a fluke.


----------



## Doug Brott

The HR2x will not have PIP.


----------



## TomCat

My mistake. I equated PIP (which is useless anyway) with the "PIP-style" window in the GUI (which is virtually useless, allows stray unwanted audio into my living room every time I delete a show I am finished watching, and regularly give spoiler scores of MLB and NBA games I am recording).

PIP, I really could not care less about. The "PIP-style" window in the GUI is just an annoyance and absolutely there should be a user preference setting as to whether it is visible or not. Each and every one of you knows I am not wrong about this, even those who might love that stupid little window.


----------



## jfeheley

camo said:


> Star rating system is also missing on movies.


I noticed the star rating system is not there. Anybody know if it is gone for good?


----------



## Doug Brott

I don't think it's gone. Might simply be needing to wait for all of the guide data to propagate after the download.


----------



## Laxguy

TomCat said:


> PIP, I really could not care less about. The "PIP-style" window in the GUI is just an annoyance and absolutely there should be a user preference setting as to whether it is visible or not. Each and every one of you knows I am not wrong about this, even those who might love that stupid little window.


You mean the tiny picture when Channel Guide or List is in use? I use it frequently, and only wish it were 50% bigger. But it's fine for talk shows, much news, standup, etc., so one can peruse the above and still be watching.

To prevent tipping off scores, pause it, silence it and just don't look at it, or change the channel to a neutral one that won't tip off scores.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Overall its not that bad. Its a few more keystrokes to get to CC though. I still wish they had a better way to toggle screen formats (pick list) and a shortcut to the TODO list (LIST>LIST). :sure:


----------



## Jeremy W

The Channel Banner help now mentions PIP: "If your DIRECTV receiver supports Picture-in-Picture, you can change your current settings here."

Clearly we're not that far from a receiver that _does_ support it.


----------



## DarkSkies

One of my receivers seems to always lag behind the others in getting software updates. I have a couple HR20-700s and an HR21-100, and it was almost two full months before the -100 got the equivalent software that the -700 receivers got.

HR20-700 _ 0x458 _ 02/15/2011
HR21-100 _ 0x459 _ 04/07/2011

Any idea why this would be? Does it mean that this new release with the info banner updates will be really delayed on that one receiver again?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Jeremy W said:


> The Channel Banner help now mentions PIP: "If your DIRECTV receiver supports Picture-in-Picture, you can change your current settings here."
> 
> Clearly we're not that far from a receiver that _does_ support it.


Wheres the channel banner help located at?

Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

Jeremy W said:


> The Channel Banner help now mentions PIP: "If your DIRECTV receiver supports Picture-in-Picture, you can change your current settings here."
> 
> Clearly we're not that far from a receiver that _does_ support it.


Well two of my TVs support PIP. I definitely going to check that out. It comes in handy during baseball game rain delays.


----------



## Drucifer

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wheres the channel banner help located at?
> 
> Thanks


My guess, the Help section in Setup Menu


----------



## Jeremy W

Drucifer said:


> Well two of my TVs support PIP. I definitely going to check that out. It comes in handy during baseball game rain delays.


It has nothing to do with your TV, and your DirecTV receiver definitely doesn't support PIP.


----------



## hilmar2k

Drucifer said:


> Well two of my TVs support PIP. I definitely going to check that out. It comes in handy during baseball game rain delays.


Well, then you can add a second receiver to your TV and you'll have your PIP. Otherwise, as Jeremy said, you'll have to wait for PIP capable receivers.


----------



## Doug Brott

DarkSkies said:


> Any idea why this would be? Does it mean that this new release with the info banner updates will be really delayed on that one receiver again?


I think this time around each receiver in the house will get the update at the same time.


----------



## DarkSkies

Doug Brott said:


> I think this time around each receiver in the house will get the update at the same time.


Thanks Doug.


----------



## dlt4

Ever since the upgrade to 0x4a6 ESPN2 is greyed out on both my HR20 and HR22. I still receive the programming though.

The other thing that happened is that the only SL that I have on 209 disappeared from the ToDo list. When I manually set them to record from the guide I got an message saying something about the program may not record because the receiver isn't authorized for that channel.

What the heck is going on?


----------



## ATARI

TheRatPatrol said:


> Overall its not that bad. Its a few more keystrokes to get to CC though. I still wish they had a better way to toggle screen formats (pick list) and a shortcut to the TODO list (LIST>LIST). :sure:


I still miss YELLOW going straight to "To Do".


----------



## ATARI

dlt4 said:


> Ever since the upgrade to 0x4a6 ESPN2 is greyed out on both my HR20 and HR22. I still receive the programming though.
> 
> The other thing that happened is that the only SL that I have on 209 disappeared from the ToDo list. When I manually set them to record from the guide I got an message saying something about the program may not record because the receiver isn't authorized for that channel.
> 
> What the heck is going on?


My ESPN2 is also grayed-out, but I haven't gotten the update -- so must be a separate issue. I can still tune it in just fine, so no biggie.


----------



## dlt4

ATARI said:


> I still miss YELLOW going straight to "To Do".


Indeed! Too bad it wasn't added to the info banner.


----------



## dlt4

ATARI said:


> My ESPN2 is also grayed-out, but I haven't gotten the update -- so must be a separate issue. I can still tune it in just fine, so no biggie.


I'm just wondering what the deal is with my SL recordings being deleted from the ToDo list though, and why the message about receiver authorization when I set them to record again. I guess I'll just have to see if it happens again.


----------



## Smuuth

dlt4 said:


> Ever since the upgrade to 0x4a6 ESPN2 is greyed out on both my HR20 and HR22. I still receive the programming though.
> 
> The other thing that happened is that the only SL that I have on 209 disappeared from the ToDo list. When I manually set them to record from the guide I got an message saying something about the program may not record because the receiver isn't authorized for that channel.
> 
> What the heck is going on?





ATARI said:


> My ESPN2 is also grayed-out, but I haven't gotten the update -- so must be a separate issue. I can still tune it in just fine, so no biggie.


You can directly tune it, yes, but as stated above, you will not be able to set an SL or future recording for programs on that channel because your receiver thinks it is not authorized.


----------



## FloorHead

ATARI said:


> My ESPN2 is also grayed-out, but I haven't gotten the update -- so must be a separate issue. I can still tune it in just fine, so no biggie.





Smuuth said:


> You can directly tune it, yes, but as stated above, you will not be able to set an SL or future recording for programs on that channel because your receiver thinks it is not authorized.


I have 0x4a6 and have tried resending authorization and rebooting the receiver but to no avail.


----------



## dlt4

Smuuth said:


> You can directly tune it, yes, but as stated above, you will not be able to set an SL or future recording for programs on that channel because your receiver thinks it is not authorized.


What happens to make a receiver think it is not authorized, especially like in my case where both of my HRs are affected?


----------



## bwaldron

dlt4 said:


> What happens to make a receiver think it is not authorized, especially like in my case where both of my HRs are affected?


Who knows, but if you resend authorization to the DVRs it will likely clear up.


----------



## Drucifer

hilmar2k said:


> Well, then you can add a second receiver to your TV and you'll have your PIP. Otherwise, as Jeremy said, you'll have to wait for PIP capable receivers.


Had that for awhile on one, but at $5, now $6, per month cost it was one of the first things I cut when I reviewed my budget.


----------



## Drucifer

Doug Brott said:


> I think this time around each receiver in the house will get the update at the same time.


The last time I waited for a NR, it was over six weeks before my HR21-100s got updated. I swear, it was the last day. Because after I got it, there were no mo' forum complaints of where is it.

Is the six weeks spread from start to finish normal?


----------



## billsharpe

Drucifer said:


> Well two of my TVs support PIP. I definitely going to check that out. It comes in handy during baseball game rain delays.


You can use PIP if your PIP-enabled TV is connected to an OTA antenna. One picture is what you get OTA; the other is from your DirecTV box. I've used it maybe two or three times in four years.

That's not the new feature mentioned in this thread.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Well two of my TVs support PIP. I definitely going to check that out. It comes in handy during baseball game rain delays.


Your receiver does not, and will not, support PIP though.


----------



## Smuuth

dlt4 said:


> What happens to make a receiver think it is not authorized, especially like in my case where both of my HRs are affected?


The issue with channel 209 ESPN2 being greyed out seems to have fixed itself on all of my receivers. You might want to check yours now.


----------



## Doug Brott

Drucifer said:


> The last time I waited for a NR, it was over six weeks before my HR21-100s got updated. I swear, it was the last day. Because after I got it, there were no mo' forum complaints of where is it.
> 
> Is the six weeks spread from start to finish normal?


I don't think there is really a "normal" other than this time around I believe it is going to be by location .. much like the early days of the downloads. You shouldn't have to wait six weeks this time other than I suppose it could take that long for EVERYONE to get it.


----------



## Doug Brott

Smuuth said:


> The issue with channel 209 ESPN2 being greyed out seems to have fixed itself on all of my receivers. You might want to check yours now.


This may have been (and likely was) unrelated to the download.


----------



## judson_west

Smuuth said:


> The issue with channel 209 ESPN2 being greyed out seems to have fixed itself on all of my receivers. You might want to check yours now.


While my ESPN2 is greyed out (as of late last night), my Sony Movie Channel is not and I don't receive the SMC.


----------



## Smuuth

Doug Brott said:


> This may have been (and likely was) unrelated to the download.


I concur, since the issue (before it resolved itself) showed on receivers which had not received the NR download as well as those that had.


----------



## cypherx

Wow I'm surprised this is making NR after all the debate on the banner and yellow button. Plus on SonicTap channels, if you have new mail, the banner is stuck on the screen instead of artist/title information.

Anyway, Doug if this is NR, why does the firmware monitor still show 459, 457, 450 and 440 for a lot of the different models? 

I guess you can't force this download yet?


----------



## r34220

I am getting auto drops and shuddering when playing back some recordings. Also at times I get very slow response on th guide. Dont know if there is housekeeping going on or if i should try to reboot. I got the NR ON 5/11.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> Anyway, Doug if this is NR, why does the firmware monitor still show 459, 457, 450 and 440 for a lot of the different models?


Because it's a staggered rollout.


----------



## Jeremy W

cypherx said:


> Wow I'm surprised this is making NR after all the debate on the banner and yellow button.


I'm surprised you think DirecTV cares about our debate.


----------



## WestDC

ATARI said:


> My ESPN2 is also grayed-out, but I haven't gotten the update -- so must be a separate issue. I can still tune it in just fine, so no biggie.


I've had that happen in the past-What I did was go into Sat Setup and that will reload the Ird when you enter that screen- and bring the guide color back.


----------



## SuperZ06

Smuuth said:


> The issue with channel 209 ESPN2 being greyed out seems to have fixed itself on all of my receivers. You might want to check yours now.


Fixed on mine as well.


----------



## ATARI

All is well with ESPN2 again. I didn't change anything on my end either.


----------



## SuperZ06

Just forced an update. Downloaded and installed fine. Says 0x459, Tue 4/5, 2:23a. The date is the same as the last release but the release # is different. Wish I could remember it, but it had a letter in it.

Question is did it update ?
What is the correct # for the new release ?


----------



## reber1b

Doug Brott said:


> CC is still easily accessible via the yellow button. It will require some relearning which is likely to annoy many of you, but it's not a huge issue, IMHO.


It is if you need the CC's !!!!!


----------



## jes

goodbye to the yellow button and the simple, concise channel banner...

hello persistent, dysfunctional, banner clutter...


----------



## Drucifer

SuperZ06 said:


> Just forced an update. Downloaded and installed fine. Says *0x459*, Tue 4/5, 2:23a. The date is the same as the last release but the release # is different. Wish I could remember it, but it had a letter in it.
> 
> Question is *did it update ?*
> What is the correct # for the new release ?


No


----------



## jtb50

I'm getting audio studdering every time i change a channel. Only thing that clears it up is to pause the picture.


----------



## jfeheley

My star rating came back but now it is gone again. 

Just mentioning it. 

It will probably be there eventually.


----------



## TomCat

Laxguy said:


> You mean the tiny picture when Channel Guide or List is in use? I use it frequently, and only wish it were 50% bigger. But it's fine for talk shows, much news, standup, etc., so one can peruse the above and still be watching.
> 
> To prevent tipping off scores, pause it, silence it and just don't look at it, or change the channel to a neutral one that won't tip off scores.


Well, sure. There are times even I use it in that manner, and I also use all of your suggested workarounds. But I should not have to and they are a limited partial solution at best. If you do not choose a blank channel (and even that goes away every time you use both tuners) as soon as you delete the show you are watching, you get 5 seconds of un-mutable un-pausable video and audio from a source you never invited into your living room. Only after the delay can you pause and mute. Where is the sense in that?

You can defend the use of it as much as you like and I will never challenge that. But you may have missed my point, which is that many of us find it exceptionally annoying and feel that it should be our decision (IOW, a user pref) whether it is displayed or not rather than something we need to suffer at the arrogance of the designers.

That it should not be a user pref is impossible to defend. And just as soon as they make it a user pref, then I will stand with you to defend its continued availability to you.

We deserve it. They cash our checks every month.


----------



## TomCat

DarkSkies said:


> One of my receivers seems to always lag behind the others in getting software updates. I have a couple HR20-700s and an HR21-100, and it was almost two full months before the -100 got the equivalent software that the -700 receivers got.
> 
> HR20-700 _ 0x458 _ 02/15/2011
> HR21-100 _ 0x459 _ 04/07/2011
> 
> Any idea why this would be? Does it mean that this new release with the info banner updates will be really delayed on that one receiver again?


It's a rolling release; receivers are upgraded in batches over time rather than all at once to prevent a spike in calls or technical issues. Your receivers are apparently in different batches, the parameters of which probably do not change much.

But, 2 months seems like either a ridiculous amount of time, or an exaggeration.


----------



## Drucifer

TomCat said:


> It's a rolling release; receivers are upgraded in batches over time rather than all at once to prevent a spike in calls or technical issues. Your receivers are apparently in different batches, the parameters of which probably do not change much.
> 
> But, 2 months seems like either a ridiculous amount of time, or an exaggeration.


It was more then 6 weeks for my HR21-100 between release and upgrade.


----------



## joshjr

Without reading through this I am gonna just post anyways. My HR20-100 now for some reason when going to "to do list" will show 2-3 shows that have already recorded and passed but will not allow me to delete them. I have to reboot to get them to disappear. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Laxguy

TomCat said:


> You can defend the use of it as much as you like and I will never challenge that. But you may have missed my point, which is that many of us find it exceptionally annoying and feel that it should be our decision (IOW, a user pref) whether it is displayed or not rather than something we need to suffer at the arrogance of the designers.
> 
> That it should not be a user pref is impossible to defend. And just as soon as they make it a user pref, then I will stand with you to defend its continued availability to you.
> 
> We deserve it. They cash our checks every month.


My suggesting some workarounds wasn't meant to indicate it couldn't be improved on, and yes, it should be our choice. But I'll also disagree that it's arrogance. We just don't know all the parameters and trade-offs for any given solution.


----------



## Jeremy W

joshjr said:


> Without reading through this I am gonna just post anyways. My HR20-100 now for some reason when going to "to do list" will show 2-3 shows that have already recorded and passed but will not allow me to delete them. I have to reboot to get them to disappear. Anyone else seen this?


I'm not seeing this, but I don't understand what the big deal is.


----------



## DarkSkies

TomCat said:


> It's a rolling release; receivers are upgraded in batches over time rather than all at once to prevent a spike in calls or technical issues. Your receivers are apparently in different batches, the parameters of which probably do not change much.
> 
> But, 2 months seems like either a ridiculous amount of time, or an exaggeration.


No exaggeration, the data I posted came directly from the System Info screen.

Another poster in this thread also revealed he/she had as lengthy a wait for their HR21-100 and Doug also posted that it's rare, but can happen.


----------



## DarkSkies

Jeremy W said:


> I'm not seeing this, but I don't understand what the big deal is.


Well, it sounds like a minor bug in that the To Do list for the other poster is now the To Do and Done list... :lol:


----------



## zhezhang

One thing that bugs me is that as in the CEs, now there is no way to remove bookmarks. You can set as many as you wish, but cannot remove them.


----------



## DarkSkies

zhezhang said:


> One thing that bugs me is that as in the CEs, now there is no way to remove bookmarks. You can set as many as you wish, but cannot remove them.


It seems a strange oversight not to support removal of bookmarks, so I would guess that the next release would re-enable this. Maybe even in some enhanced way?


----------



## kaszeta

r34220 said:


> I am getting auto drops and shuddering when playing back some recordings. Also at times I get very slow response on th guide. Dont know if there is housekeeping going on or if i should try to reboot. I got the NR ON 5/11.


Same here. Two HR21s that both started random ~2 second audio/video pauses after the NR.


----------



## scottp461

zhezhang said:


> One thing that bugs me is that as in the CEs, now there is no way to remove bookmarks. You can set as many as you wish, but cannot remove them.


Bookmarks seem almost totally disabled! I can't find a way to "jump" to them directly anymore, either. All you can do now is make new marks and "skip" to them (like the "ticks" in the progress bar) by holding down the FF or REW buttons. I do hope that any new YELLOW button functionality reinstates full access. I use them quite a lot when watching the Tennis slam coverage.


----------



## billsharpe

The new "toolbar" with choices that shows up on the info screen is helpful.

It's no so helpful when changing channels as it disappears quickly.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Karen

I just got it today and was happy to see that you can add or remove channels from your favorites list from the banner instead of having to go to the Edit Channels list. It's about time!


----------



## RunnerFL

billsharpe said:


> The new "toolbar" with choices that shows up on the info screen is helpful.
> 
> It's no so helpful when changing channels as it disappears quickly.
> 
> Just my two cents...


Some of us think it doesn't disappear fast enough.

To each his own.


----------



## Go Beavs

billsharpe said:


> The new "toolbar" with choices that shows up on the info screen is helpful.
> 
> It's no so helpful when changing channels as it disappears quickly.
> 
> Just my two cents...


You can change the banner display time in the setup menu under display settings. A word of warning though: If you had it set for 2 seconds and you change it, you lose the 2 second option. Four seconds is now the lowest.


----------



## grate88

Not sure I like the last 4 channels option. I like that I can track the kids viewing, but not so sure I want to be monitored by my wife..."Why are you watching the HDnet unrated stuff again!?"


----------



## Tele-TV

Jon J said:


> I truly hope this is not the case. I use it frequently and it is very convenient. If it is made less convenient, I'd like the name and contact information for the genius who decided to make the change.


I just got the new update.

I like the look of the new banner. BUT HATE! now that when you want to acces CC, you have to do a total of 5 button pushes. There is another member who posted in this thread that say pushing the yellow button still brings up CC option, NOT in my case. Pushing the yellow button for me just brings up the banner.

On another note thanks D* (really) for having the 'D* yellow COLORED subtitles option.'

I don't like the having the 'audio/video--Change resolution & format' option right next to the CC Option. 
I can just see myself always accidently ending up chaning the picture format/resolution.

[PS D* Just want to say a sincere final thanks for your ch.'s grouping. And for your improving on it from time to time.]


----------



## Tele-TV

Karen said:


> I just got it today and was happy to see that you can add or remove channels from your favorites list from the banner instead of having to go to the Edit Channels list. It's about time!


Karen, I don't see no option to remove channels in the new banner.

I WISH they would add an option to sell all channels that D* OFFERS, when you press the guide button twice. 
I'm not referring to the choice they give you where you can see all the channels in you custom channels Name list.


----------



## Jeremy W

grate88 said:


> Not sure I like the last 4 channels option. I like that I can track the kids viewing, but not so sure I want to be monitored by my wife..."Why are you watching the HDnet unrated stuff again!?"


That feature has always been available, it just hasn't been accessible through the banner.


----------



## stang

It made my hr24-200 much more responsive when changing channels.I love it!


----------



## Tele-TV

What I like: about the 'toolbox banner' feature is clean new look above the white bar / toolbox bar.

More what I don't like: blah blah blah, I don't like the fact that i can No longer press the left arrow button after bringing up the banner, to jump back to what ever Menu feature I was using.


----------



## Karen

Tele-TV said:


> Karen, I don't see no option to remove channels in the new banner.


I tried it and it works. <g>


----------



## Tele-TV

^^ Thanks Karen. Also THANKS! for the screenshot. You do not mess around. 
: ) I posted my thoughts about the new toolbox banner to soon after I got the update, thats why I missed it.

Anyways, I think the new add/remove ch. feature is cool. BUT I will miss the option to see the old list of add/remove ch.'s. The new feature is annoying when you try to remove a Cinema PPV channel from a list.


----------



## Karen

You can still see the old add/remove list. Just do what you always did to get there. I'm not posting a screenshot this time tho. <g>


----------



## Laxguy

Tele-TV said:


> ^^ Thanks Karen. Also THANKS! for the screenshot. You do not mess around.
> : ) I posted my thoughts about the new toolbox banner to soon after I got the update, thats why I missed it.
> 
> Anyways, I think the new add/remove ch. feature is cool. BUT I will miss the option to see the old list of add/remove ch.'s. The new feature is annoying when you try to remove a Cinema PPV channel from a list.


It's there. But isn't it easier to build a custom channel than to clean up one already provided?


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I haven't gotten it yet but does it add the missing logos from the HD channels added in the last year? I've always thought it looks crappy without them.


----------



## Jeremy W

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I haven't gotten it yet but does it add the missing logos from the HD channels added in the last year? I've always thought it looks crappy without them.


Channel logos are not tied to software versions.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Jeremy W said:


> Channel logos are not tied to software versions.


Well what are they tied to? When will we get them? It's annoying that the guide is missing so many.


----------



## PearlMikeJam

I woke up to my HR22 resetting this morning. Since power did not go out, I checked the software version. Nothing was upgraded. Since then, I have gotten a message twice saying that the dvr needs to download data. It then powers down and reboots to the download software screen, but never downloads anything. It just searches for 15 minutes and resets the receiver. What could be causing this?


----------



## hilmar2k

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Well what are they tied to? When will we get them? It's annoying that the guide is missing so many.


Pretty sure they're in the guide data. I was missing a bunch and flushed my guide data and they eventually showed back up.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

hilmar2k said:


> Pretty sure they're in the guide data. I was missing a bunch and flushed my guide data and they eventually showed back up.


How do I "flush my guide data"? Is the logo for ESPU HD showing up? MSNBC HD? HGTV HD? Showtime Next HD? HBO2 E HD?


----------



## PearlMikeJam

PearlMikeJam said:


> I woke up to my HR22 resetting this morning. Since power did not go out, I checked the software version. Nothing was upgraded. Since then, I have gotten a message twice saying that the dvr needs to download data. It then powers down and reboots to the download software screen, but never downloads anything. It just searches for 15 minutes and resets the receiver. What could be causing this?


Update: My HR20-700 updated fine without issue, but for some reason the HR22 cannot download the update.


----------



## Jon J

My three receivers all rebooted last night. Blue circle bright on all. The HR20s upgraded the software, the HR21 did not.

After further review, I still say the CC change is ridiculous. Like so many other things, "It's working fine so lets change it." :down:


----------



## brasm

PearlMikeJam said:


> I woke up to my HR22 resetting this morning. Since power did not go out, I checked the software version. Nothing was upgraded. Since then, I have gotten a message twice saying that the dvr needs to download data. It then powers down and reboots to the download software screen, but never downloads anything. It just searches for 15 minutes and resets the receiver. What could be causing this?


I had the exact same thing happen this morning but mine happened 3 times. I had to leave for work so not sure if it downloaded later but it did the exact same thing 3 times for me? any clue?


----------



## phodg

Same thing here. Both HR-22s rebooted, but couldn't download. My HR-23 did nothing.


----------



## Xsabresx

I dont care for the banner myself. I am sure it is useful to some, but it just added features I rarely (if ever) use. Was much cleaner the old way.


----------



## hilmar2k

Coca Cola Kid said:


> How do I "flush my guide data"? Is the logo for ESPU HD showing up? MSNBC HD? HGTV HD? Showtime Next HD? HBO2 E HD?


Two menu restarts within 30 minutes will flush the guide.


----------



## jgriffin7

My HR22-100 rebooted automatically during the night (I was up) and it couldn't find the software. I forced a download this morning, it found the software and downloaded it, but when it got back up and running, it was still running the prior release. Something's up with the HR22's...


----------



## RunnerFL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Well what are they tied to? When will we get them? It's annoying that the guide is missing so many.


They are in the guide data. Flush your guide data by rebooting twice within 30 minutes and then give it 48 hours. You should have no missing logos after that.


----------



## RunnerFL

jgriffin7 said:


> My HR22-100 rebooted automatically during the night (I was up) and it couldn't find the software. I forced a download this morning, it found the software and downloaded it, but when it got back up and running, it was still running the prior release. Something's up with the HR22's...


If it was still running the previous version after reboot you didn't download the update, you downloaded the previous version.

Sounds like the units got the signal to reboot to download the update but the update wasn't available.


----------



## jgriffin7

RunnerFL said:


> If it was still running the previous version after reboot you didn't download the update, you downloaded the previous version.
> 
> Sounds like the units got the signal to reboot to download the update but the update wasn't available.


It downloaded 4A6.


----------



## MoInSTL

RunnerFL said:


> Sounds like the units got the signal to reboot to download the update but the update wasn't available.


That apparently happened to mine as well.


----------



## sigma1914

I'm not a person who cares much about the guide or info banner, but I'm very glad it's easier to add/remove channels to/from custom lists.


----------



## Jeremy W

Coca Cola Kid said:


> How do I "flush my guide data"? Is the logo for ESPU HD showing up? MSNBC HD? HGTV HD? Showtime Next HD? HBO2 E HD?


I have logos for every channel you mentioned. Just follow the instructions on how to flush your guide data, and you should be fine.


----------



## Doug Brott

jgriffin7 said:


> It downloaded 4A6.


Sounds like the auto-download downloaded 4a6 and then you force-downloaded after 4a6 was no longer available thus going back to the earlier version.

This is why I've stated repeatedly that it's not a good idea to force a download of the national release. Just let things happen naturally.

The other possible thing is that you started the 4a6 download too late and it was pulled before it completed. In that situation, it would have restarted with the last version on your system.


----------



## David Ortiz

Tele-TV said:


> More what I don't like: blah blah blah, I don't like the fact that i can No longer press the left arrow button after bringing up the banner, to jump back to what ever Menu feature I was using.


Unless I'm mistaken, if you press the left arrow button while in the banner and go all the way to TV Mail, then press left again, it does jump back to whatever you were doing previously.


----------



## jes

billsharpe said:


> The new "toolbar" with choices that shows up on the info screen is helpful.
> 
> It's no so helpful when changing channels as it disappears quickly.
> 
> Just my two cents...





RunnerFL said:


> Some of us think it doesn't disappear fast enough.
> 
> To each his own.


Some of us wish the [un]enhanced banner wasn't there at all...


----------



## jes

Tele-TV said:


> I just got the new update.
> 
> I don't like the having the 'audio/video--Change resolution & format' option right next to the CC Option.
> I can just see myself always accidently ending up chaning the picture format/resolution.


The change resolution is completely redundant as it's a single button (Format) on the remote! :nono:


----------



## RunnerFL

jgriffin7 said:


> It downloaded 4A6.


If it's not running on 4a6 then it didn't download 4a6.


----------



## Drucifer

Coca Cola Kid said:


> *Well what are they tied to?* When will we get them? It's annoying that the guide is missing so many.


The guide which gets updated regularly.


----------



## Drucifer

Coca Cola Kid said:


> *How do I "flush my guide data"?* Is the logo for ESPU HD showing up? MSNBC HD? HGTV HD? Showtime Next HD? HBO2 E HD?


Two fairly quick RBR. But it takes 24 HRS, at least, for the Guide to fill up two weeks of programing.


----------



## Avder

I flushed guide data a few weeks ago and I still dont have Comedy Centrals new logo.


----------



## Richard

I had 6 failed Software Downloads between 2:38AM and 5:12AM this morning. My receiver did reboot also. Still on 0x459. This is a HR22/100.

Failed Software Download shows:

"Unable to receive download. Please call customer service."


----------



## anopro

TomCat said:


> My mistake. I equated PIP (which is useless anyway) with the "PIP-style" window in the GUI (which is virtually useless, allows stray unwanted audio into my living room every time I delete a show I am finished watching, and regularly give spoiler scores of MLB and NBA games I am recording).


Don't know why DTV has not put up a myplaylist channel so when you have finished watching a program and delete it you are brought to that channel. You're not brought back to live TV. Ultimate TV used a static channel called my shows that was displayed after you deleted a show.


----------



## bruceko

Is there a way to revert to the old banner?
I have no use for the new functions and it just takes up more space on the screen.


----------



## dpeters11

"bruceko" said:


> Is there a way to revert to the old banner?
> I have no use for the new functions and it just takes up more space on the screen.


No, there isn't.


----------



## Araxen

Ick...what did the do to the banner? It still looks like it was designed in the 80's. The old banner was much cleaner looking. This one looks like a cluttered mess.


----------



## Drucifer

Araxen said:


> Ick...what did the do to the banner? It still looks like it was designed in the 80's. The old banner was much cleaner looking. This one looks like a cluttered mess.


The Channel Banner went from clean to functioning.


----------



## jeffgbailey

Richard said:


> I had 6 failed Software Downloads between 2:38AM and 5:12AM this morning. My receiver did reboot also. Still on 0x459. This is a HR22/100.
> 
> Failed Software Download shows:
> 
> "Unable to receive download. Please call customer service."


ditto. Did a force download and still 459
R22's here


----------



## Jeremy W

Drucifer said:


> The Channel Banner went from clean to functioning.


It was functioning just fine when it was just displaying the info it needed to.


----------



## Karen

Jeremy W said:


> It was functioning just fine when it was just displaying the info it needed to.


For you maybe, but I've been wanting to have the ability to add/remove a channel from my favorites list from there for a long time. It's much better for me now.


----------



## smithrh

A pretty unhelpful and intrusive release, with, as far as I can tell, really no improvements from my point of view. 

Options to turn this stuff off would be nice. 

Going over the top more and more often now.


----------



## Doug Brott

Richard said:


> I had 6 failed Software Downloads between 2:38AM and 5:12AM this morning. My receiver did reboot also. Still on 0x459. This is a HR22/100.
> 
> Failed Software Download shows:
> 
> "Unable to receive download. Please call customer service."


Based on the numerous reports on this model today, I suspect the HR22-100 firmware (HR12-100 & R22-100 as well) simply didn't stream properly overnight. Most likely it will happen overnight tonight for those that failed last night.


----------



## Doug Brott

smithrh said:


> A pretty unhelpful and intrusive release, with, as far as I can tell, really no improvements from my point of view.
> 
> Options to turn this stuff off would be nice.
> 
> Going over the top more and more often now.


There was a lot of under the hood changes .. The fact that you don't notice anything different (except the banner) is actually a really, really good thing.


----------



## Jeremy W

Karen said:


> For you maybe, but I've been wanting to have the ability to add/remove a channel from my favorites list from there for a long time. It's much better for me now.


From the banner? That's exactly what you wanted to see?


----------



## Karen

Yes! It's the logical place for add/remove channels from your custom favorites list. It especially comes in handy when they add an HD channel and the SD channel disappears from your custom list. Just key in the number, hit info when the channel comes up and add it. I'm anticipating having to do that again one of these days... <g>


----------



## Fraaaak

Pressing the yellow button really should give focus to the CC menu on the info banner - that is really my only complaint.


----------



## desulliv

I received the update yesterday on two of my boxes: one HR24-500 with no external drive and one HR22-100 with an external drive. They are connected via Whole-Home along with three other boxes. Ever since the download the Now Playing lists hangs up on both boxes. A reboot fixes it for a bit and then it hangs up again; sometimes it comes back on its own if I wait long enough. Didn't have that problem on these boxes before the download and don't have this problem on the boxes that have not received the update. Doubt if it's a coincidence. Now after going back to the Now Playing list on the HR24 I get "There are no recorded programs at this time." This is the second time for that and a reboot brought the list back.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Why am I the only one here who hasn't received it? It's been raining a lot here, what if they sent me it but it didn't go through?


----------



## txchopper

desulliv _you need to redo network setup, if whole home is connected to internet. worked for me


----------



## hilmar2k

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Why am I the only one here who hasn't received it? It's been raining a lot here, what if they sent me it but it didn't go through?


Here where? Only one in MI, or in the thread? Lots of poeple, myself included, have yet to receive the update. It will come, have patience.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

hilmar2k said:


> Here where? Only one in MI, or in the thread? Lots of poeple, myself included, have yet to receive the update. It will come, have patience.


I guess I'm not the only one then.


----------



## qwsxz

Maybe this was speculated in another thread but I will spill the theory anyways:

First: I liked the old banner in that it didn't have a giant white bar with low opacity blocking the middle of the screen. However, I like the new functionality.

I am only speculating, but I would imagine the "under the hood" stuff plus the new functionality technically completes AND does a user experience "baby step" to the new HD GUI. Basically add the functionality first, then change the look.

I, for one, am looking forward to the next CE release. I am hoping a new shiny GUI is included! (Or we could have more UX "baby steps".)


----------



## RACJ2

Finally received the banner update and I like it. I think it will bring more awareness of these features to the average user, since its on the banner that pops up when you change channels. Someone hit the mark with this idea.


----------



## sonofcool

This release is now downloaded to all of my DVRS. All show connected to the internet. While the welcome message says there is youtube search capability, It's not there for me.

What am I missing?


----------



## Stevies3

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Why am I the only one here who hasn't received it? It's been raining a lot here, what if they sent me it but it didn't go through?


I haven't received it either, I'm located in NY. Genneraly it takes about 2 weeks from intial releae date for everyone to get it.


----------



## m4p

I'm really disappointed in what they've done to closed-captioning. It used to be where you press Yellow and the closed-captioning menu pops up in middle of screen. Very easy to access.

Now, you have to do 4 or 5 button presses to access closed-captioning. Plus, I have to put my glasses on to see the information bar at the top of the screen because it's harder to see than the previous box.


----------



## Go Beavs

sonofcool said:


> This release is now downloaded to all of my DVRS. All show connected to the internet. While the welcome message says there is youtube search capability, It's not there for me.
> 
> What am I missing?


Give it a day then see if it comes up. It can take some time for that to come up.


----------



## Avder

So I finally got this update this morning... not impressed with the banner. Dont like the last 4 thingy, dont like the loss of yellow button function, and I just plain dont like the way its laid out.

Oh, and was it supposed to dump all my guide data? Thats kind of annoying.


----------



## Matt L

Got it on my HR21 last night, today nothing but problems. First off very slow, but i guess that is due to it rebuilding the guide, second lots of little "stoppels" looks like a lot of dropped frames, but audio continues. Tried a reboot, little if any improvement. finally the box just locked up, image froze, then went to gray, did another RBR but odds are that will not solve it.

Not a happy camper here.....


----------



## willie_tee

I'm another who really dislikes how they've changed the Closed Captioning interface. If this is your idea of progress, please stop now D*


----------



## poppo

Oh joy, the excessive hard drive churning is back (been over 48 hours since the update). Guess it needs to index even more worthless junk to clutter up the screen even more than before. :nono2:

I would pay extra for a 'DVR lite' version that just did what a DVR was supposed to do - record and play shows. Not play youtube, not put up widgets (whatever happened to those?), and not do a bunch of other things I have zero interest in.


----------



## Jeremy W

sonofcool said:


> This release is now downloaded to all of my DVRS. All show connected to the internet. While the welcome message says there is youtube search capability, It's not there for me.
> 
> What am I missing?


There is no dedicated YouTube search. Just go to Smart Search, and search for something you'd expect on YouTube. It'll appear in the results.


----------



## freerein100

Is anyone else not able to dim the light circle after this release. I have an HR20-700


----------



## Jeremy W

freerein100 said:


> Is anyone else not able to dim the light circle after this release. I have an HR20-700


You're tuned to a channel with interactive content. This includes sports channels. Tune to a channel without interactive content (202 for example) and you'll be able to dim the lights.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Jeremy W said:


> You're tuned to a channel with interactive content. This includes sports channels. Tune to a channel without interactive content (202 for example) and you'll be able to dim the lights.


Jeremy, have you gotten the update down in Detroit yet? I'm up near Flint and it hasn't came yet.


----------



## detroit_fan

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Jeremy, have you gotten the update down in Detroit yet? I'm up near Flint and it hasn't came yet.


I'm about 30 miles south of detroit and I got it last night.


----------



## Jeremy W

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Jeremy, have you gotten the update down in Detroit yet? I'm up near Flint and it hasn't came yet.


I downloaded it during the CE.


----------



## Bluto17

Got the update. Another 'thumbs down' on the captioning changes.


----------



## Matt L

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Jeremy, have you gotten the update down in Detroit yet? I'm up near Flint and it hasn't came yet.


Here is Flushing, I got and dumped it.

Had enough. After 3 RBRs, came in and the box was playing but totally unresponsive to the remote. Fed up, I downloaded 0459 again and everything is back to normal. Hopefully by time they force the update on my HR21 it will be functional...


----------



## Jeremy W

Matt L said:


> Hopefully by time they force the update on my HR21 it will be functional...


It's going to be the same version...


----------



## iceburg02

I'm surprised by the number of people who use CC and are upset by D*'s changing how you access it. Am I missing something? What do you utilize it for that makes you so passionate about it? I don't mean that as a slight...perhaps I'm not taking advantage of all of the receiver's features like I should be.

cheers


----------



## Matt L

What a mess. After I forced the download of 0459 I found it wiped out 40 of 43 Season Links! Only the autorecords of keyword remained. This has got me majorly pissed. Luckily most of the shows have ended for the season, but all my summer stuff on TNT and 
USA will have to be reentered.


----------



## jes

RACJ2 said:


> Finally received the banner update and I like it. I think it will bring more awareness of these features to the average user, since its on the banner that pops up when you change channels. Someone hit the mark with this idea.


Oh please... it's OK that D* dumbed down (and cluttered) the interface because the "average user" can't press Menu to get to "these features"?  With the exception of Last 4 and the Add/Remove from favorites, there is no improvement in functionality. If fact most things take more button presses from the [un]enhanced banner... :down:


----------



## Jeremy W

jes said:


> With the exception of Last 4 and the Add/Remove from favorites, there is no improvement in functionality.


Last 4 has been available since day one of the HR2x. You're not the first person who just discovered it, either. I guess it proves that DirecTV was right to put this stuff in everyone's face.


----------



## Rockermann

iceburg02 said:


> I surprised by the number of people who use CC and are upset by D*'s changing how you access it. Am I missing something? What do you utilize it for that makes you so passionate about it? I don't mean that as a slight...perhaps I'm not taking advantage of all of the receiver's features like I should be.


We watch a lot of shows like, "Game of Thrones", "The Tudors", "The Borgias" etc. CC is an absolute must. 

So yes... I'm going to be upset when I get home and check out the CC functionality it sounds like.


----------



## detroit_fan

New CC set up sucks, liked it much better wit the yellow button. Once the kids are in bed I like to keep the tv low and use CC


----------



## sdicomp

dpeters11 said:


> No, there isn't.


This SUCKS!!

I want the banner I have seen for the last 11 years!! I ABSOLUTELY despise graphics taling up viewing area, EVEN if it is only for 4 seconds!

Would roll back if I could!!


----------



## Tusk

"Rockermann" said:


> We watch a lot of shows like, "Game of Thrones", "The Tudors", "The Borgias" etc. CC is an absolute must.
> 
> So yes... I'm going to be upset when I get home and check out the CC functionality it sounds like.


Also handy to watch TV when the little ones are running around yelling.


----------



## maartena

I am loving the new channel bar and the way you access CC. Maybe there was an easier way to access CC that I never found.... but I had to go to menu, system settings, muddle around somewhere in there to go to the right spot, and enable it.

This is much easier! Awesome.


----------



## gemery

"Coca Cola Kid" said:


> I guess I'm not the only one then.


Your not the only one.... Waiting in MA


----------



## makaiguy

maartena said:


> .... Maybe there was an easier way to access CC that I never found....


There was. Press yellow button while viewing program. CC options were right there on the pop up screen. I use it all the time to enhance my understanding of what is being said as these old ears ain't what they used to be.

Haven't got the new software yet -- guess I'll lose this easy functionality pretty soon...


----------



## Fraaaak

I'm wondering if a programmer programmed him/herself into a corner and made it difficult to keep the yellow button function, because this has been an ongoing argument - I wonder if the concerns ever made it out of this forum to d* before the NR.


----------



## Jeremy W

Fraaaak said:


> I'm wondering if a programmer programmed him/herself into a corner and made it difficult to keep the yellow button function, because this has been an ongoing argument - I wonder if the concerns ever made it out of this forum to d* before the NR.


The yellow button is going to be used for Picture-in-Picture on the HR34. In order to keep things consistent, it can't have a unique function on the HR2x/H2x.


----------



## Burt

Add another vote to the Unhappy with the Closed Caption tally. I use a Logitech Harmony One. I had these lovely sequences programmed.

1. Yellow/Down/Down/Select
2. Yellow/Down/Select

The #1 sequence (macro) toggled between Closed Caption 2 and No Closed Caption. The #2 sequence toggled between Closed Caption 1 and No Closed Caption.

The Harmony One only allows 5 steps in a sequence. I haven't tried to program equivalent functions with the new structure. I hope I have enough steps available to accomplish something close to what I had. From what I have seen so far, whatever kludge I come up with, it won't be nearly as elegant as what I had.

Sigh. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Burt


----------



## luckydob

Where is the 2 second delay on the banner??? Why is that gone?


----------



## Doug Brott

Fraaaak said:
 

> I'm wondering if a programmer programmed him/herself into a corner and made it difficult to keep the yellow button function, because this has been an ongoing argument - I wonder if the concerns ever made it out of this forum to d* before the NR.


I'm sure DIRECTV got the message from DBSTalk ... Let's just say there is more to come.


----------



## Drucifer

luckydob said:


> Where is the 2 second delay on the banner??? Why is that gone?


Think with the addition menus in the banner they wanted a longer minimum display period.


----------



## RunnerFL

luckydob said:


> Where is the 2 second delay on the banner??? Why is that gone?


Because DirecTV wants you to stare at the new banner longer.


----------



## paule123

Love the update. "Last 4" is brilliant, been looking for something like that for years. The "Prev" button just doesn't cut it for the average night of viewing.


----------



## Matt L

I guess we all use the equipment differently. The last 4 is totally worthless to me, I record everything and only watch recordings --That's the whole point of a DVR isn't it? 

Overall I find the changes to the banner irritating, and pretty useless. I have no desire to change the resolution at any time, nor do I want to read the junk mail that is sent out. So there is absolutely no plus to this "update" and a real downside since it killed one of my receivers as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jeremy W

paule123 said:


> "Last 4" is brilliant, been looking for something like that for years.


It's always been there.


----------



## Fraaaak

luckydob said:


> Where is the 2 second delay on the banner??? Why is that gone?





RunnerFL said:


> Because DirecTV wants you to stare at the new banner longer.


C'mon - look at that! You have new TVMail!! you know you want to click on it! Click it! Now!! :lol:


----------



## Soulweeper

r34220 said:


> I am getting auto drops and shuddering when playing back some recordings.


I got what I thought was an excessive amount of that on a recorded UFC Unleashed tonight. I got the NR last night, and this particular episode recorded tonight. Might be too soon to tell if this is related to the NR, as it seems Spike has a little of that anyway, but it definitely seemed excessive.

The new banner does nothing for me personally. As long as I don't start having other issues from this NR, it's fine. It was fine before though.


----------



## bananfish

Color me as another one annoyed with the CC yellow button menuing change.

It would actually be workable though if they just made the highlighted/selected menu on pressing yellow be the last menu you used rather than the "Info" menu/item every time. I.e., when I press the yellow button and menu over to "CC" and press an option there, the next time I hit the yellow button, the "CC" menu should be highlighted and selected. Or if I accessed "Last 4" last time, "Last 4" should be highlighted and selected. That way, whichever menu a particular user accesses most will basically end up being more or less the "default" menu selection.

This suggestion also has the advantage of being a very minor software change.


----------



## Avder

Allright, more complaints from me.

First of all, after downloading all my guide data, I still dont have a Comedy Central Logo.

Secondly, I wanted to switch the banner back to two seconds and discovered I couldnt. I had had it set to 4 second previously when I had native on, but I recently locked my HR-21 into 1080i because switching between 1080i, 480i and 720p could sometimes lead to long delays and the 4 second banner often became a 2 second banner after changing display modes. Now that I'm on 1080i all the time I want a 2 second banner again.

Third, the thing seems a lot slower lately. If I go into a menu or the recorded programs list it just sits at the background blue screen for several seconds while it thinks.

I am not pleased with this release. And I still want yellow button functionality back.


----------



## joed32

Prefer the yellow button the way it was as well.


----------



## Tele-TV

Laxguy said:


> It's there. But isn't it easier to build a custom channel than to clean up one already provided?


Sorry did not see you response until now. For the lists custom ch. lists that are already provided by D*, they have the remove all ch's feature. Than you just select the ch's you want. But I hear what your saying Laxguy. But this feature does not bother me. Thanks.



David Ortiz said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, if you press the left arrow button while in the banner and go all the way to TV Mail, then press left again, it does jump back to whatever you were doing previously.


Thanks David, but does not work, not really a big deal, but would be nice if it did jump back after TV Mail.



jes said:


> The change resolution is completely redundant as it's a single button (Format) on the remote! :nono:


True, ;jes. The Pic Format is a single button on the remote. So far I have NOT accidently changed the pic resolution in the new toolbox feature, when I was trying to go to CC/D* Subtitling options.
In hindsight, I guess its not really a big deal because the D* User Interface only moves so fast. Which in some Menu areas is good and some bad '.'

ANOTHER DEAR MEMBER: There is another fellow member I forgot to multiquote before replying, but he said that it would be cool if D* made the CC option the hilightED when you bring up the Banner. Thats a great! idea.


----------



## wrj

What am I missing? I use to use the yellow button to get to bookmarks which I set in a recorded show. How do I do it with this new release (0x4a6)?

DVR: HR22-100


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Heres how it should have been laid out from left to right. CC is too many button presses now.

Info
CC
Last 4
Favorites
Audio/Video
Parental
TVmail


----------



## Karen

I would put CC to the left of Info, and TVMail to the far right... Hmmm, I think this would be even better:

TV Mail, Parental, CC, INFO, Last 4, Favorites, Audio/Video

That way, it's easy to get to both CC and Last 4.


----------



## dismuke22

I can change my banner time to 6 or 8 seconds, but it always defaults back to 4 seconds. Is there a way to change it to 6 or 8 seconds and if so how?

Is there a way under 0x4A6 NR to delete bookmarks?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W

dismuke22 said:


> I can change my banner time to 6 or 8 seconds, but it always defaults back to 4 seconds. Is there a way to change it to 6 or 8 seconds and if so how?


Unsure about this one, sounds strange.


dismuke22 said:


> Is there a way under 0x4A6 NR to delete bookmarks?


No. :nono2:


----------



## maartena

makaiguy said:


> There was. Press yellow button while viewing program. CC options were right there on the pop up screen. I use it all the time to enhance my understanding of what is being said as these old ears ain't what they used to be.
> 
> Haven't got the new software yet -- guess I'll lose this easy functionality pretty soon...


You see, I did not even know that.  I use CC very rarely, but recently I was watching a Bollywood movie, and the Indian accented English was sometimes hard to understand, so I changed it to show CC.... but I just wasn't aware of the yellow button.

I hear ya now, I pressed the yellow button and it came up with the info screen. I agree now, yellow should probably focus on the CC menu so it is right there. That said, since I didn't knew about it in the first place, I can't say I am going to miss it.


----------



## jes

Jeremy W said:


> Last 4 has been available since day one of the HR2x. You're not the first person who just discovered it, either. I guess it proves that DirecTV was right to put this stuff in everyone's face.


... no, just proves it's a feature I could care less about ...  never wished for it before and never used it since it showed up (in CEs)...


----------



## m4p

iceburg02 said:


> I'm surprised by the number of people who use CC and are upset by D*'s changing how you access it. Am I missing something? What do you utilize it for that makes you so passionate about it? I don't mean that as a slight...perhaps I'm not taking advantage of all of the receiver's features like I should be.
> 
> cheers


You really don't know what closed-captioning is for? People who are deaf or hard of hearing, CC is essential. Also, programs where people speak with strong accents (British programs, for example).


----------



## m4p

TheRatPatrol said:


> Heres how it should have been laid out from left to right. CC is too many button presses now.
> 
> Info
> CC
> Last 4
> Favorites
> Audio/Video
> Parental
> TVmail


I'd remove Parental (or at least make it an option to remove it) as I would never use this feature. Also, I don't get what TVmail is for other than advertisements from Directv, so I'd get rid of that too.

Since the Info button brings this up, I think they should go back to how the Yellow button was set up before, primarily for closed-captioning.


----------



## stilen621

This new update is just horrid. With all the info that pops up now it takes up over half the screen. What an UNenjoyable experience. Does Directv want me to watch TV or their screen ? Not to worry though, the next release will include "Popups"


----------



## Groundhog45

I'm indifferent on the banner but I do use the "Last 4" and did when it was on the yellow button. From previous discussions, I can see where many subscribers use the CC and benefit from it being easily accessible. I always wanted quicker access to the to do list but gave up on that in favor of access to CC, since that seems more of a benefit to many people.


----------



## Rockermann

I'm really surprised the navigation on the new banner doesn't wrap around. That's pretty standard on a lot of horizontal menus I've seen. That would have certainly been a useful tweak to keep from having to go backwards when you want to get from the last option back to the first.


----------



## cypherx

Rockermann said:


> I'm really surprised the navigation on the new banner doesn't wrap around. That's pretty standard on a lot of horizontal menus I've seen. That would have certainly been a useful tweak to keep from having to go backwards when you want to get from the last option back to the first.


I'm surprised that none of the DirecTV menu's wrap around. It could be a real time saver. Seems like a simple thing to do, but they just don't believe in it, for whatever reason.


----------



## boilerjt

This one has been occurring for a while spanning multiple firmware revs. On my HR20-700, whenever I record from an OTA channel, I get random audio drop outs, that sometimes last for several seconds. When this occurs, I can hear the hard drive churning away. Rebooting the DVR doesn't seem to fix the problem. The audio drop outs do not occur when watching the OTA channel live.
I do not have LIL HD in my DMA (Rochester, MN) and it is not on the list for this year, so I am stuck with OTA.


----------



## boilerjt

This issue has been occurring over multiple firmware revisions. On OTA channel 3-1 (Rochester, MN DMA, KIMT, UHF channel 42) The following error randomly occurs, "Searching for signal on the off air tuner...(792). This pops up when the reception is great and I checked signal strength and it was 80. This happens when watching live TV, but not on recordings made from the channel.


----------



## billsharpe

iceburg02 said:


> I'm surprised by the number of people who use CC and are upset by D*'s changing how you access it. Am I missing something? What do you utilize it for that makes you so passionate about it? I don't mean that as a slight...perhaps I'm not taking advantage of all of the receiver's features like I should be.
> 
> cheers


We use CC on quite a few shows,e.g. Masterpiece Theater with the English accents and drama shows with background music that sometimes drowns out the spoken voice. It's almost useless on live shows as the words displayed come long after the words spoken.

We were used to invoking CC with the yellow button, one down-arrow, and Select. Now it's a few more keystrokes to get it started or stopped, but not a big deal, IMO.


----------



## billsharpe

luckydob said:


> Where is the 2 second delay on the banner??? Why is that gone?


I don't think it's really gone, but if you reset it to four seconds supposedly you can't get the two second delay back.


----------



## jahgreen

Fail.


----------



## Doug Brott

jahgreen said:


> Fail.


Did the firmware not load properly into your system?


----------



## Laxguy

jahgreen said:


> Fail.


Reference???????????????


----------



## Fluthy

I am having an issue with MRV now after the release. First I am on my own wired network and I have never had a problem with MRV during the CE, BETA, and release. Since this latest release I seem to have a problem. Now that the TV schedule is ending we are starting to watch some of the records from HBO, Starz, and Showtime free previews. When I try stream a movie recorded in January it plays fine for the 1st 15 minutes and then just pauses and will no longer play. If I stop and resume it will play for a couple seconds and then just pause again. The new recordings don't appear to have this issue. Is it just because of an old recording or will I experience this issue now with longer movies? Anyone else having this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Brott

NickFluth said:


> I am having an issue with MRV now after the release. First I am on my own wired network and I have never had a problem with MRV during the CE, BETA, and release. Since this latest release I seem to have a problem. Now that the TV schedule is ending we are starting to watch some of the records from HBO, Starz, and Showtime free previews. When I try stream a movie recorded in January it plays fine for the 1st 15 minutes and then just pauses and will no longer play. If I stop and resume it will play for a couple seconds and then just pause again. The new recordings don't appear to have this issue. Is it just because of an old recording or will I experience this issue now with longer movies? Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


What type of receiver do you have on both the local location and the remote location?


----------



## Fluthy

Doug Brott said:


> What type of receiver do you have on both the local location and the remote location?


HR21-700 and HR21-100. Latest example I was watching a recording on the HR21-700 that was recorded on the HR21-100.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Avder said:


> Allright, more complaints from me.
> 
> First of all, after downloading all my guide data, I still dont have a Comedy Central Logo.


I don't have a logo for about a dozen HD channels (mostly D12 ones). I tried the "do a menu reset twice in 30 minutes then wait 48 hours" trick and it didn't work. I just did 2 RBR's back to back, someone said it only takes 24 hours...

Also I still haven't received the software update.


----------



## Jeremy W

"Coca Cola Kid" said:


> I don't have a logo for about a dozen HD channels (mostly D12 ones). I tried the "do a menu reset twice in 30 minutes then wait 48 hours" trick and it didn't work. I just did 2 RBR's back to back, someone said it only takes 24 hours...
> 
> Also I still haven't received the software update.


Looks like you pissed off someone at DirecTV.


----------



## retromzc

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I don't have a logo for about a dozen HD channels (mostly D12 ones). I tried the "do a menu reset twice in 30 minutes then wait 48 hours" trick and it didn't work. I just did 2 RBR's back to back, someone said it only takes 24 hours...
> 
> Also I still haven't received the software update.


I did receive the newest update on Wednesday but my HR24-500 still does not have nor has it ever had any logos from any of the D12 HD channels. My parents have two H23 receivers and they have almost every logo on these channels. For instance on Travel HD all I have is TR..., Lifetime HD is LI..., WGN America HD is W..., and so on. I know it's not a big deal but it sure looks silly.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

retromzc said:


> I did receive the newest update on Wednesday but my HR24-500 still does not have nor has it ever had any logos from any of the D12 HD channels. My parents have two H23 receivers and they have almost every logo on these channels. For instance on Travel HD all I have is TR..., Lifetime HD is LI..., WGN America HD is W..., and so on. I know it's not a big deal but it sure looks silly.


Yeah same here, it's just plain annoying. I can watch the channels at least but still. I have an HR22-100 though.


----------



## RunnerFL

retromzc said:


> I did receive the newest update on Wednesday but my HR24-500 still does not have nor has it ever had any logos from any of the D12 HD channels. My parents have two H23 receivers and they have almost every logo on these channels. For instance on Travel HD all I have is TR..., Lifetime HD is LI..., WGN America HD is W..., and so on. I know it's not a big deal but it sure looks silly.


Whenever I lose them flushing the guide works for me.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

RunnerFL said:


> Whenever I lose them flushing the guide works for me.


Whats your method of "flushing the guide"? And what model receiver do you have?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## retromzc

RunnerFL said:


> Whenever I lose them flushing the guide works for me.


Tried that several times....doesn't do any good.


----------



## RunnerFL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Whats your method of "flushing the guide"? And what model receiver do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I have an HR20, 4 HR21's, an H24 and an HR24 and the guide on all of them can be flushed by rebooting the device twice within 30 minutes. I generally reboot, let it get back to live tv and then reboot again.

It then can take up to 48 hours for logos to reappear, but they always do eventually.


----------



## RunnerFL

retromzc said:


> Tried that several times....doesn't do any good.


Well the logos are in the guide data so it can't be anything else. Maybe you're just not giving them enough time to show up.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

RunnerFL said:


> Whenever I lose them flushing the guide works for me.





RunnerFL said:


> I have an HR20, 4 HR21's, an H24 and an HR24 and the guide on all of them can be flushed by rebooting the device twice within 30 minutes. I generally reboot, let it get back to live tv and then reboot again.
> 
> It then can take up to 48 hours for logos to reappear, but they always do eventually.


I tried that via menu reboot on Wednesday and still nothing. Walk me through it step by step, maybe I did something wrong???

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Doug Brott

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I tried that via menu reboot on Wednesday and still nothing. Walk me through it step by step, maybe I did something wrong???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Just get simple .. open the access card door .. press the red button. It will reset.

Wait for it to restart completely to Live TV.

Repeat the Red Button Press.

Wait for it to restart completely to Live TV.

You're done.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Doug Brott said:


> Just get simple .. open the access card door .. press the red button. It will reset.
> 
> Wait for it to restart completely to Live TV.
> 
> Repeat the Red Button Press.
> 
> Wait for it to restart completely to Live TV.
> 
> You're done.


Okay I tried that a few hours ago. So they won't show up til Monday???


----------



## RunnerFL

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Okay I tried that a few hours ago. So they won't show up til Monday???


From what I gather the images, logos, etc are the last things to be processed when the guide data is flushed so it can take up to 48 hours. If you're not using the unit keep it in standby and it should process faster but I'd still say 24 hours at least.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

RunnerFL said:


> From what I gather the images, logos, etc are the last things to be processed when the guide data is flushed so it can take up to 48 hours. If you're not using the unit keep it in standby and it should process faster but I'd still say 24 hours at least.


Why didn't it work when I rebooted it from the menu? Does it only work with RBR's?


----------



## Doug Brott

You have to do it twice withing 30 minutes .. Menu reboot or RBR .. If you only do it once in a 30-minute period, it doesn't flush the guide data.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Doug Brott said:


> You have to do it twice withing 30 minutes .. Menu reboot or RBR .. If you only do it once in a 30-minute period, it doesn't flush the guide data.


I did it like you said before, one right after the other. The double menu reboot didn't work 3 days ago so I tried the double RBR a few hours ago and just a little bit ago put it in standby mode and now I'm waiting to see what happens...

BTW, why is it called "flush the guide data"?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sorry for the late response, but I've noticed that my HR20-700 is running much better now with this update. It was running sluggish before.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Coca Cola Kid said:


> BTW, why is it called "flush the guide data"?


Think of it as flushing the toilet, when you flush the toilet you're getting rid of stuff. When you flush the guide you're getting rid of future guide data that needs time to rebuild itself.


----------



## bigjoelee

I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
Joseph


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

TheRatPatrol said:


> Think of it as flushing the toilet, when you flush the toilet you're getting rid of stuff. When you flush the guide you're getting rid of future guide data that needs time to rebuild itself.


I get it, because channels without logos look like $#!+


----------



## retromzc

Doug Brott said:


> You have to do it twice withing 30 minutes .. Menu reboot or RBR .. If you only do it once in a 30-minute period, it doesn't flush the guide data.


I have done both of these methods several times over the last few months. The logos never show up. Just one or two capital letters with ... following. I just tried the rbr method again a few minutes ago. Will wait and see what happens (if anything). FWIW I do have the new channel banner. Even my H20-100 has more logos than my HR24-500.


----------



## bigjoelee

I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
Joseph

btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


----------



## Scott Kocourek

bigjoelee said:


> I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
> Joseph
> 
> btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


The best answer is just be patient. There is no reason to try and get it, the whole point of a staggered release is so not everyone gets it at the same time. Give it a little time and it will be sent to your receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott

bigjoelee said:


> I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
> Joseph
> 
> btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


Your post is on the same page for me .. 3 posts after the first one .. :shrug:

Unless you know exactly what (and when) your doing things, forcing a download probably won't do what you think it will. For example, the previous national release is the only thing available to download at this moment in time .. Forcing now wouldn't give you the new one no matter how many times you try nor what version you have on your system now.

Secondly, there have been cases of lost programming when going backward in versions .. Not something you should risk in most cases.


----------



## jahgreen

Doug Brott said:


> Did the firmware not load properly into your system?


Sorry for being too cryptic. The firmware loaded on our system. I wrote "Fail" because of the whole banner issue, especially the increased steps to get to closed captions. We turn captions on/off frequently, to catch a single mumbled line of dialog or, as others have mentioned, to understand the dialog in shows with non-American accents (and even some American accents). I have a programmable remote, so I can make it one-touch again, but the more steps the slower the macro in executing. It should be easy to turn the closed captioning on and off quickly.

Given that closed-captioning has been a hot-button item before, I'm surprised and annoyed at a change that makes it more difficult to use.

I'm happy people have put me on notice about not changing the 2-second setting for the banner to disappear, I'd be even more ticked if I lost that.

Oh, and has anyone mentioned that it's ugly, ugly, ugly?

As for improvements under the hood, I have noticed nothing.


----------



## Jeremy W

jahgreen said:


> As for improvements under the hood, I have noticed nothing.


That's the point.


----------



## Doug Brott

Yup .. that this the whole point ..


----------



## hilmar2k

bigjoelee said:


> I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
> Joseph
> 
> btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


It can sometimes take a couple of weeks to get pushed to everyone. I still don't have it in NY.

Not sure why some people are so impatient that they decide a force is in order. Just let it be, I promise it will show up all on its own.


----------



## joed32

bigjoelee said:


> I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
> Joseph
> 
> btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


What's your hurry? There aren't any great improvements in it just a change in the interface.


----------



## Drucifer

bigjoelee said:


> I have been waiting for this new release to get pushed to me, but it still has not, I live in the SE about 2 hours south of Atlanta, I run 2 HR24's one is a 200 one is a 500. I decided to force a firmware refresh and I got the original firmware I was running before. How long should it take for this to get pushed to everyone?
> Joseph
> 
> btw I only reposted because this wound up at the bottom of the page and I think got overlooked with the new posts right after


The last NR for me took 5 weeks plus.

Want to be ahead? Become a CE.


----------



## bhigh8

I came home the other day to all my receivers being on and there being a new design to all the info screens. I assume DTV sent an update. well now all my receivers dont work and need to be programmed. I have tried about 15 codes for a Sony and still cant get it to work.

Did this happen to everyone else? and anyone have a code I can try.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dpeters11

Yes, there was an update, there's a sticky in the Hd receiver forum. But are you saying the remote no longer turns on your Sony, etc? That's in the remote itself, not the receiver. Did the switch at the top of the remote get moved to the wrong position?

Thanks for moving, was going to post link to this thread, but couldn't figure out how to get the address with the iPad app.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

It's been 36 hours since I last "flushed the guide" and still no logos on any D12 channels.  Maybe my DVR is broken.


----------



## hilmar2k

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It's been 36 hours since I last "flushed the guide" and still no logos on any D12 channels.  Maybe my DVR is broken.


I have a receiver still missing some logos. If I flush, they sometimes come back, but then will disappear again on a subsequent restart.

I'd give it another 24-36 hours and if they still aren't there, try flushing the guide again.


----------



## Doug Brott

Are logos really that important? I personally don't even notice .. Just curious.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Doug Brott said:


> Are logos really that important? I personally don't even notice .. Just curious.


Yes I'm mad that everyone here but me has them. What's the deal? Why can't I get the flush the guide trick to work? Is my DVR defective? I don't have an extra $200 for a new one.

They didn't just disappear one day, I've never had them.

Here's a complete list in case anyone is wondering:

ESPNU HD
HGTV HD
Cooking Channel
Comedy Central HD
Lifetime HD
Discovery Fit & Health
Ovation
Travel Channel HD
OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network
National Geographic Wild
NASA TV
The Hub
Ion East
Ion West
WGN America HD
Hallmark Channel HD
BET HD
Free Speech TV
Bloomberg TV
MSNBC HD
HBO 2 East HD
HBO Signature HD
HBO Family East HD
HBO Zone HD
Starz In Black HD
Starz Cinema HD
Encore HD
Showtime Women HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Next HD
The Movie Channel Xtra HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
Sony Movie Channel HD
Shorts HD
CBS Sports Network HD


----------



## luckydob

I dont have all the logos, but I also do not care. They do nothing for the viewing of the channels. If I could I would turn the logos off if it would mean my unit would actually respond to remote inputs quicker than 10 to 15 seconds...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Are logos really that important? I personally don't even notice .. Just curious.


My hr24-500 got the update on Tuesday. Still missing several logos. It's important to me. It should be important to DIRECTV AND the channel's owner too. 

I look at it this way, something is clearly broke, DIRECTV needs to correct it.

Side note, my hr24-500 is dog slow today. I hit list or guide, it takes 5 full second to load. Using rf.


----------



## luckydob

It is just a logo...what does it do for you that you need? Kinda like caller id that works for some ... It really isnt that important.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

luckydob said:


> *It is just a logo*...what does it do for you that you need? Kinda like caller id that works for some ... It really isnt that important.


tell the channel owners that. 

FYI - My menu reboot fixed the speed and logo issue.

As for caller ID, it's important to me.


----------



## Jeremy W

Doug Brott said:


> Are logos really that important? I personally don't even notice .. Just curious.


It's a fit and finish thing really. The way the UI handles missing logos is awful, which really accentuates the ones that are missing.


----------



## Laxguy

luckydob said:


> It is just a logo...what does it do for you that you need? Kinda like caller id that works for some ... It really isnt that important.


Need? Arguably, none of us "needs" 90% of what comes over the airwaves. 
While I pay scant attention to same, they should be restored for those who want 'em.

Caller ID is critical to me; just not on the TV screen, though, thank you.


----------



## joed32

I don't know if I have all of the logos or not, I never noticed them.


----------



## Jon J

Has anyone else noticed that when you select from the new and improved info bar and then use the down arrow to move down a menu it can either activate dual buffers or switch tuners?


----------



## Tubaman-Z

iceburg02 said:


> I'm surprised by the number of people who use CC and are upset by D*'s changing how you access it. Am I missing something? What do you utilize it for that makes you so passionate about it? I don't mean that as a slight...perhaps I'm not taking advantage of all of the receiver's features like I should be.
> 
> cheers


I have a Harmony programmable remote and have the Mute button programmed to:

Mute my receiver
Enable D* CC (Yellow->Down->Enter)

This is really handy when (for example) there is someone else in the room who decides that it is an opportune time and place to be on the phone.

I guess I need to reprogram my remote with something like:

Mute my receiver
Info->Right->Right->Right->Down->Enter

as from other discussion it seems like the Yellow button is currently in a holding pattern.

I haven't determined the exact steps yet.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

First hint that something was up - Playlist was in the "wrong" order (i.e. not the A->Z that I set it to. This is a setting that I wish was persisted across restarts)
Second hint that something was up - Programmed Mute button on remote didn't work to enable D* CC

At this point I noticed the "You have mail!" notification on the new banner. I poked around to see what was included in this update:


TV Mail notification - no issue with this. I typically don't notice/check that I have these so a prompt is appreciated.
Info - Umm, "Info" button is already there?
Last 4 - Due to watching recorded shows 99.99% of the time, not sure what I would use this for. "Prev" has been perfectly satisfactory.
Favorites - I control this with my own customized list. If the intent is to make it easier to add newly added HD channels to my custom list, I can spare the time to do it the current way.
CC - Really preferred this on the Yellow button more directly
Audio/Video - Never felt the need to change this after setting it initially
Parental controls - No need

Net: For me, with the exception of TV Mail notification, this has been a neutral/negative update. Not that my perspective matters much as I cannot go back to the old style and D* is likely not seeing/caring about this feedback. For those for whom this is a valuable update, I am happy for you.


----------



## Jeremy W

Jon J said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you select from the new and improved info bar and then use the down arrow to move down a menu it can either activate dual buffers or switch tuners?


Are you just discovering DoublePlay?


----------



## Jon J

Jeremy W said:


> Are you just discovering DoublePlay?


No, but I did discover this morning that while using the navigation keys on the remote that the new and improved status bar will turn on DP if not already on and will change tuners if DP is on. Sorry I didn't make my question clear enough.


----------



## Rockermann

Where are the logos supposed to display. I'm not sure if I have them or not.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Rockermann said:


> Where are the logos supposed to display. I'm not sure if I have them or not.


upper left hand corner when ya hit info


----------



## retromzc

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes I'm mad that everyone here but me has them. What's the deal? Why can't I get the flush the guide trick to work? Is my DVR defective? I don't have an extra $200 for a new one.
> 
> They didn't just disappear one day, I've never had them.


You're not the only one who doesn't have them. My missing logo list is exactly the same as yours. Never have had any of them on my HR24-500. (Hallmark and Lifetime were there until the first new software update came along but have been long gone) I have the newest firmware and have tried the flush guide data trick several times. Can I live without them?....Sure.....Does it sort of bug me they're missing?....Yes....since most other model dvr's have them showing.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

FYI – For what it’s worth, I fixed my logo issue with a single reboot. I didn’t have to flush the guide.


----------



## Signia

I have followed the procedure recommended by Direct TV to activate a Micronet Fantom GFB2000EU32 external hard drive, but the receiver will not recognize the new drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Signia said:


> I have followed the procedure recommended by Direct TV to activate a Micronet Fantom GFB2000EU32 external hard drive, but the receiver will not recognize the new drive. Any suggestions?


This might help

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735&highlight=esata
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160800&highlight=esata


----------



## Avder

I still dont have my Comedy Central logo.

The only reason I care about it is because its one of the channels I have in my up arrow list.


----------



## sigma1914

Avder said:


> I still dont have my Comedy Central logo.
> 
> The only reason I care about it is because its one of the channels I have in my up arrow list.


Does it appear on the info banner when you tune to it? If so, then delete it from your Quicktune (up arrow list) and re-add it.


----------



## mluntz

Anyone in Md. get it yet?


----------



## Rockermann

Hutchinshouse said:


> upper left hand corner when ya hit info


Whew! I got 'em. That's one problem I avoided.


----------



## billsharpe

joed32 said:


> I don't know if I have all of the logos or not, I never noticed them.


I'm with you.

I like caller ID. It sure beats getting up off the recliner to look at the phone to see who is calling.


----------



## jdspencer

billsharpe said:


> ...
> I like caller ID. It sure beats getting up off the recliner to look at the phone to see who is calling.


My cordless phone with Caller ID is on the table next to my recliner. 

Anyone know when the update will be complete?
Still waiting for my HR23 and HR24 to get this.


----------



## Karen

My phone speaks to me and tells me who is calling! <g>

I'm really liking this update so far.


----------



## skyboysea

TVapps stopped working after 4 days. The blue "loading" box comes up but the apps never do.


----------



## ThomasM

I kind of like the new banner so I decided to make it stick around longer.

The new choices are "4 seconds", "6 seconds", and "8 seconds". I decided to try out the 8 second choice. BOY that 8 seconds went by fast so I went back to the display options and noticed that it automatically changed itself back to "4 seconds" but it sure seemed like 2 seconds. So I chose "6 seconds" which also changed itself back to "4 seconds". Was everybody snoring when this NR went through the CE cycle?? 

HINT: Maybe I'll jump back in since there seem to be changes being made that aren't related to the internet which I do NOT have connected to my R22.


----------



## luckydob

Tvmail....get new tvmail tonight. Select it and immediately hit dash-dash. Nothing happens...get receiver id. Hmmmm...try again, but get the same result. Seems you have to actually view the tvmail now to be able to delete them.


----------



## Jeremy W

luckydob said:


> Seems you have to actually view the tvmail now to be able to delete them.


The old method, including dash-dash delete, is still available.


----------



## Davenlr

This is from my elderly mother:

Why did they take the closed captioning off the yellow button?
Me: Its there, you just have to arrow over to it.
Her: Which arrow, there are 4 of them
Me: the one next to the orange button

She arrows over 3 times to the right

Her: It says it is on
Me: Look at the white ball, it shows which one is on
Her: If I could see the while ball, I wouldnt need the words on the screen, who did this. DId you change something? 
Me: No, DIrecTv did it
Her: Why cant they leave stuff alone. I worked fine before. Nevermind (throws remote onto the coffee table).

Another happy customer....


----------



## luckydob

Dash dash delete does not work from the new banner when selecting tvmail. I should mention this directly from the banner, not opening from the banner. Dash dash delete works if you open them from the banner.


----------



## Laxguy

luckydob said:


> Dash dash delete does not work from the new banner when selecting tvmail. I should mention this directly from the banner, not opening from the banner. Dash dash delete works if you open them from the banner.


Could you please rephrase this? The first and last sentences seem to be directly contradictory.


----------



## luckydob

...tvmail lists new. I select it on the banner. It shows title of each piece of mail. I hit dash dash delete. Doesnt work. If I select view message and open the messages from the banner it will allow dash dash delete. Just not directly in the banner.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Davenlr said:


> This is from my elderly mother:
> 
> Why did they take the closed captioning off the yellow button?
> Me: Its there, you just have to arrow over to it.
> Her: Which arrow, there are 4 of them
> Me: the one next to the orange button
> 
> She arrows over 3 times to the right
> 
> Her: It says it is on
> Me: Look at the white ball, it shows which one is on
> Her: If I could see the while ball, I wouldnt need the words on the screen, who did this. DId you change something?
> Me: No, DIrecTv did it
> Her: Why cant they leave stuff alone. I worked fine before. Nevermind (throws remote onto the coffee table).
> 
> Another happy customer....


!rolling


----------



## Laxguy

luckydob said:


> ...tvmail lists new. I select it on the banner. It shows title of each piece of mail. I hit dash dash delete. Doesnt work. If I select view message and open the messages from the banner it will allow dash dash delete. Just not directly in the banner.


Thanks, man. I understand now. My wish is for Whole House setups: Read it once, delete it once, and it's gone from all receivers..... NBL, though.


----------



## garydhunter

It seems after the National release none of my receivers have the TV Apps working, all get the error code 301. I used to have them working and tried to reset my TimeWarner Modem, and Linksys Router, and reset the DVR's but still not working although I have Internet access on all my DVR's. Any ideas


----------



## jdspencer

With the above problems, I wonder if they have stopped the national roll out until the fix is in place?


----------



## mluntz

No. I just got it 4am this morning. Haven't checked it out yet though.


----------



## jdspencer

Which receiver(s) got the update?


----------



## Laxguy

jdspencer said:


> Which receiver(s) got the update?


_HR20/21/22/23/24, H21/23/24/25 & R22 (National Release) - Issues/Discussion
Receivers included in this release:
HR20-700 • HR20-100
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192923
Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192945_

Though now I realize you may have been asking re some specific setup.

From Doug's post May 11.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdspencer said:


> With the above problems, I wonder if they have stopped the national roll out until the fix is in place?


The rollout has not stopped .. The biggest "issue" that has been posted is with regards to the channel banner update. Most other issues can be attributed to coincidence related to a system restart (unrelated to firmware download).

The channel banner was a conscious decision by DIRECTV, so while you may consider it an issue, it is unlikely that DIRECTV considers it an issue. In fact, I venture to guess that more changes are in store.


----------



## Rockermann

Doug Brott said:


> ... In fact, I venture to guess that more changes are in store.


Alright, it's about time. HD graphics!


----------



## Jeremy W

Rockermann said:


> Alright, it's about time. HD graphics!


Those are definitely on the way.


----------



## keithtd

No audio after update between HR24-500 and Sony 52NX800 HDMI connected, RBR fixed the issue. Also lost 2 recordings from list.


----------



## ATARI

garydhunter said:


> It seems after the National release none of my receivers have the TV Apps working, all get the error code 301. I used to have them working and tried to reset my TimeWarner Modem, and Linksys Router, and reset the DVR's but still not working although I have Internet access on all my DVR's. Any ideas


Just tried TVapps on my HR20-100 and they are working.

Problem must be on your end.


----------



## daveyjones

I'll add my displeasure with removing CC from the yellow menu. I use CC all the time. I had it conveniently programmed into a macro on the remote. The same button turned it on and off because of how the old menu was organized. Now, with the changes, I need to relocate on the remote and create two macros: one to turn CC on and on to turn CC off. I don't mind it being on the new info menu. I just wish they had also left it on the old Yellow menu.

Also, all my Cast & Crew bios are gone. Doesn't even display a name when highlighted. Not sure if they have to reload.


----------



## demonstimpy

m4p said:


> You really don't know what closed-captioning is for? People who are deaf or hard of hearing, CC is essential. Also, programs where people speak with strong accents (British programs, for example).[/QUOTE
> 
> What?


----------



## demonstimpy

daveyjones said:


> I'll add my displeasure with removing CC from the yellow menu. I use CC all the time. I had it conveniently programmed into a macro on the remote. The same button turned it on and off because of how the old menu was organized. Now, with the changes, I need to relocate on the remote and create two macros: one to turn CC on and on to turn CC off. I don't mind it being on the new info menu. I just wish they had also left it on the old Yellow menu.
> 
> Also, all my Cast & Crew bios are gone. Doesn't even display a name when highlighted. Not sure if they have to reload.


Yeah I have no icons etc since the update...haven't rebooted...too busy watching the tornado craziness on The Weather Channel...


----------



## spaul

I have noticed the update to all 3 bxs HR20-700,H24-100 and H23-600 like the banner set up.Noticed the same as others no apps available 301 code still initalizing shows on screen.Earlier when I noticed that on h23-600 I did try reboot but, it only changed the code number with the same message.Guess I,ll give it till tomorrow to see if it comes back if not will call Directv to see if they are aware .


----------



## electrober6

Since the last update, I can't download anything from VOD, the internet conection is fine, *Result Code 88-472* , the problem is only with the VOD

"There was a problem connecting to DIRECTV. Retry in progress. (85)" with OK prompt.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I finally got the upgrade last night. I like the new guide banner.

Still no logos though. But at least today is Festivus!


----------



## spaul

Update to no apps after new software noticed when I retired to bedroom that box h24-100 the apps worked fine.This was about 11:00PM possibly came back on this box because it was off all day.First thing today I checked my hr20-700 it still showed same message as Tuesday but,the h23-600 it was back working the apps.With this thinking I had previously rebooted the h23-600 before put had gotten a different code from the first so, after this it probably corrected it after the box was off .So,I rebooted the DVR and then turned it off for about an hour then checked all was good.The apps are important to my wife and I to keep check at all times on our home teams games in progress .Since everybody knows that living in the Phila. area and not getting CSN Phila. is our only life line 99% of the time.Besides it is a great feature not having to switch off what we are watching to be kept abreast of the scores on any channel as well as when watching recorded shows as well.


----------



## Laxguy

electrober6 said:


> Since the last update, I can't download anything from VOD, the internet conection is fine, *Result Code 88-472* , the problem is only with the VOD
> 
> "There was a problem connecting to DIRECTV. Retry in progress. (85)" with OK prompt.


Have you gone online to look to make sure the bill is up to date?

Anyway, Guatemala-how cool is that! Bienvenidos!


----------



## Laxguy

Coca Cola Kid said:


> I finally got the upgrade last night. I like the new guide banner.
> 
> Still no logos though. But at least today is Festivus!


I'd be inclined to do the twice RBR within 30 minutes with this release.

Good luck!


----------



## bobcamp1

I just got the update today.

The CC functionality, which is used more often than anyone thinks, now takes more key presses to activate!!! That's why on almost every other remote, there is a dedicated CC button. D* should at least put CC on or one click away from the default to reduce the number of key presses. 

Plus, D* made a GUI mistake. Things that are global to the receiver, like CC, shouldn't be in the channel menu bar which looks like it is specific to that channel. That's not where people would naturally go looking for options like that. 

By putting the CC and format options in the channel bar, people will think that it only applies to that channel. (That's how another box I have works. It remembers your format preferences for each individual channel.)

I DO like the fact you can edit your favorites list on the fly while actually watching the channel. 

D* is obviously "clearing" the yellow button out for future use. I just wish the programmers weren't also designing the GUI.


----------



## fireponcoal

received this update yesterday in philadelphia.. no complaints here as i enjoy the slightly streamlined look of the bar... now to the HD gui... that i'm truly excited about getting to use in whatever form it might take.

let's see if D* can offer it up before i the fios 1.9 update. i believe they might be able to do so since that rollout seems permanently stalled..


----------



## electrober6

Laxguy said:


> Have you gone online to look to make sure the bill is up to date?
> 
> Anyway, Guatemala-how cool is that! Bienvenidos!


Gracias por la bienvenida, I'm the east of Guatemala in a small town

... and my bill is update, the problem started with the last update


----------



## bobcamp1

ThomasM said:


> I kind of like the new banner so I decided to make it stick around longer.
> 
> The new choices are "4 seconds", "6 seconds", and "8 seconds". I decided to try out the 8 second choice. BOY that 8 seconds went by fast so I went back to the display options and noticed that it automatically changed itself back to "4 seconds" but it sure seemed like 2 seconds. So I chose "6 seconds" which also changed itself back to "4 seconds". Was everybody snoring when this NR went through the CE cycle??
> 
> HINT: Maybe I'll jump back in since there seem to be changes being made that aren't related to the internet which I do NOT have connected to my R22.


8 seconds seems like a long time. I think the main point was to get rid of the 2 seconds option. It already causes problems with some receivers (including my H24), and I'm guessing when the HD GUI is released the boxes will be so slow they won't be able to honor the 2 seconds anyway. But having just two choices would look silly, so they added 8 seconds as an option.

As far as what happens if you were using 2 seconds before the update, apparently there is a bug. They should just force everyone who was at two seconds to 4 seconds.


----------



## Laxguy

electrober6 said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida, I'm the east of Guatemala in a small town
> 
> ... and my bill is update, the problem started with the last update


I'm not exactly a genius at troubleshooting, but until someone chimes in with something else, I'd try the reset from the Menu, and if no joy, the Red Button Reset.

Bonne chance! (ooops, that is francais, not espanol!)


----------



## Indiana627

Got the update on both HR21s last night. I actually like it. I really like how they made the show name and clock (very top row of white text against the blue background) bold.


----------



## BoB3K

The new info bar--I don't like it. Almost all of the features are stuff you use very infrequently, and now we have to stare at the option _every time we change the channel_! Who's making these design decisions?

People are complaining about the CC, but what about the Mail thing? Who uses that? It already annoyed me when I had to see it on the occasional Menu pull-up, and now I have to look at it _every time I change the channel_? The more I think about it, I dare say I hate the new banner.


----------



## mluntz

Got the update yesterday on all 3 DVR's. It is what it is. Just something else we can't control. Life goes on.


----------



## user3162

BoB3K said:


> The new info bar--I don't like it. Almost all of the features are stuff you use very infrequently, and now we have to stare at the option _every time we change the channel_! Who's making these design decisions?
> 
> People are complaining about the CC, but what about the Mail thing? Who uses that? It already annoyed me when I had to see it on the occasional Menu pull-up, and now I have to look at it _every time I change the channel_? The more I think about it, I dare say I hate the new banner.


I agree, except that I AM complaining about the CC. Plus, I like the music channels and the info bar screws up the quicktune menu and minimenu when listening to them.


----------



## Drucifer

Indiana627 said:


> *Got the update on both HR21s last night.* I actually like it. I really like how they made the show name and clock (very top row of white text against the blue background) bold.


Not here!

BTW, what's the new firmware version for the HR21s?


----------



## Indiana627

HR21s are 0x04A6.


----------



## kmfdm515

tried searching...is there no way to stop tvmail from having that drop down saying you have new mail?

it's bad enough that there's no way to opt out of tvmail...but now i have to see this crap every time i change channels, unless i go and delete my tvmail every time one comes in? totally obnoxious.


----------



## Jeremy W

kmfdm515 said:


> is there no way to stop tvmail from having that drop down saying you have new mail?


Nope. The old method wasn't obnoxious enough.


----------



## Laxguy

kmfdm515 said:


> tried searching...is there no way to stop tvmail from having that drop down saying you have new mail?


Deleting it is the only way right now. But you can delete it without reading it if that makes you feel better. (Using - - after selecting all.) That's dash, dash.....


----------



## DonDeAgo

Did anyone find their caller ID is now working? Mine hasn't worked since DTV sent me another HR21 receiver for one that had a hard drive problem.


----------



## Doug Brott

DonDeAgo said:


> Did anyone find their caller ID is now working? Mine hasn't worked since DTV sent me another HR21 receiver for one that had a hard drive problem.


Most likely you have grounding issues that are causing the sporadic nature of your Caller ID. (could be something else, but it's a good place to start)


----------



## R0am3r

I received the updates early this morning on my HR22 and H23s. I also noticed that the audio stutter has not been fixed [again]. Is lousy audio something that we must live with forever?


----------



## gcd0865

I'm with the folks who don't care much for the new banner - too much clutter, taking up additional screen space, and showing menus I don't want to see every time I change the channel. But some people seem to like it, so hopefully the next release will have selectability for it in one of the setup menus (such as next to the banner display time selection) so everyone will be happy (they can call them "regular" and "enhanced" banners).


----------



## sonofjay

I haven't read all 300+ posts so I apologize as I am sure this has been covered. Can anyone share (or post link) how to shut off this crappy new banner? Or if not at a minimum how to set it so that it doesn't always go to the TVMail tab for DirecTV spam?

I have harmony remotes so I'd entertain macro's just get this mess hidden and a clean banner back.

I searched but all I found were many many complaints about the banner without much info on how to fix it.

Thanks in advance!
-S


----------



## RunnerFL

sonofjay said:


> I haven't read all 300+ posts so I apologize as I am sure this has been covered. Can anyone share (or post link) how to shut off this crappy new banner?


There is no way to shut off the banner.


----------



## srfrdan

ive not received this update yet but it sounds like a real WINNER::eek2:


----------



## Juppers

Got the latest downgrade this morning. Audio dropouts are back after over a year, the interface looks even worse than before, which i couldn't imagine was possible, and the new bar at the top is extremely annoying. On the plus side the speed and lost keypresses seem to have improved slightly, but that is probably temporary since it restarted itself after the upgrade. Taking their software development inhouse has got to be the worse decision they ever made.


----------



## Fraaaak

BoB3K said:


> People are complaining about the CC, but what about the Mail thing? Who uses that? It already annoyed me when I had to see it on the occasional Menu pull-up, and now I have to look at it _every time I change the channel_? The more I think about it, I dare say I hate the new banner.


I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that D* is going to push advertising any chance they get - which is why I tune to 502 and hit the up arrow so I don't have to see that slew of banner ads.

The problem with the CC change is that, while many of us use it as a convenience, for many people (particularly the elderly and the deaf) it is a necessity - hearing aids are expensive, and Medicare does not cover hearing aids (or glasses, for that matter) - if a retiree is on a fixed income, they can't just pull a few grand out of the wazoo and get a hearing aid, and as one poster mentioned his mother's reaction to it, I'm sure there are many more going through the same issue.

It's like deciding to move the wheelchair access ramp behind the building because you decided to put a billboard where the old ramp use to be. :nono2:


----------



## vicmeldrew

put me into the category of those who do NOT like the change on accessing cc; i want a one or two touch - bring back the old yellow button original


----------



## HIGHWAY

got it on hr20-700 last nite. working all right for me.


----------



## bobcamp1

Fraaaak said:


> I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that D* is going to push advertising any chance they get - which is why I tune to 502 and hit the up arrow so I don't have to see that slew of banner ads.
> 
> The problem with the CC change is that, while many of us use it as a convenience, for many people (particularly the elderly and the deaf) it is a necessity - hearing aids are expensive, and Medicare does not cover hearing aids (or glasses, for that matter) - if a retiree is on a fixed income, they can't just pull a few grand out of the wazoo and get a hearing aid, and as one poster mentioned his mother's reaction to it, I'm sure there are many more going through the same issue.
> 
> It's like deciding to move the wheelchair access ramp behind the building because you decided to put a billboard where the old ramp use to be. :nono2:


My wife had this reaction last night. She couldn't find CC. I was in another room and told her to hit the Info button or the yellow button, which now both do the same thing. She replied that was dumb that two buttons did the same thing. She pressed the yellow button and still couldn't find it -- she said that just turned on the banner. I said it's in the banner. She pressed it several times -- after all, the banner does go away in 4 seconds. After a minute she finally found it. She said, "I don't want to know if CC is available on this program. I just want to turn it on." I said D* moved some of configuration stuff under the Info button, and that she had really found it. She said that was "$#^%# stupid, configuration and information are totally different". I just nodded my head.

It's a good thing the French Open mix channel is on this week, or a 15 year D* customer may have been forced to switch. As it is, I dug out the TV remote and we will use it just to push its CC button.


----------



## Lefky

I actually like the changes. At first I was not sure but after playing and using I like it.


----------



## jimstick

My two cents; I am with those who do not like the new banner.

That said, since the upgrade my VOD is extremely slow to download; over four hours for 36 minutes of program. When I run the system test, it says all is good, but in the more system info screen it says "To use cable networking unplug network cable and reset", or something like that. Doing so makes no difference. Tried a menu reset and a RBR, to no avail. Both of my HR20-700's are having the same issues. Just since the downgrade. Bill is up to date.

Slimline 5 dish
SWM8
MRV enabled
Networked 
Internet via DSL


----------



## Laxguy

jimstick said:


> My two cents; I am with those who do not like the new banner.
> 
> That said, since the upgrade my VOD is extremely slow to download; over four hours for 36 minutes of program. When I run the system test, it says all is good, but in the more system info screen it says "To use cable networking unplug network cable and reset", or something like that. Doing so makes no difference. Tried a menu reset and a RBR, to no avail. Both of my HR20-700's are having the same issues. Just since the downgrade. Bill is up to date.
> 
> Internet via DSL


Hard for me to imagine it's anything other than a cramp in your ISP pipeline. Did you run a speed test anywhere in that time frame? I'm now on cable, allegedly way faster than DSL, and sometimes it crawls.


----------



## Drucifer

bobcamp1 said:


> . . . .She replied that was dumb that two buttons did the same thing. . . .


Yep, it is the big mystery on what DTV got plan for the YELLOW.


----------



## skyboysea

On my hr20-700
upgrade day + 4: TVapps stop working
upgrade day + 8: receiver is so slow to be inoperable and requires reboot

Guess the QA folks were on vacation and no one tested this before releasing.


----------



## Laxguy

skyboysea said:


> On my hr20-700
> upgrade day + 4: TVapps stop working
> upgrade day + 8: receiver is so slow to be inoperable and requires reboot
> 
> Guess the QA folks were on vacation and no one tested this before releasing.


This isn't my experience at all. Have you done the double reset?


----------



## skyboysea

Laxguy said:


> This isn't my experience at all. Have you done the double reset?


Rebooted 3 times in 8 days. Anyway, a production quality software would require no reboot.


----------



## srfrdan

got it this morning and works fine. kinda like the new top bar:lol: but the bottom bar thats always been there hangs around way to long and never goes away when paused. i cant beleive they cant figure that out.:eek2:


----------



## RunnerFL

srfrdan said:


> got it this morning and works fine. kinda like the new top bar:lol: but the bottom bar thats always been there hangs around way to long and never goes away when paused. i cant beleive they cant figure that out.:eek2:


Pressing exit clears the progress bar (bottom bar).


----------



## GregAmy

Apologize if this is a repost (too many pages to sift through), but how do I turn off the front panel LEDs on x4A6 so my wife isn't complaining about a bright LED bothering her at night while she's trying to sleep? The "old" way -- holding down the left button on the panel while pressing the right -- has the new menu system doing all kind of funky things...but no change in front panel LEDs.

I do have to wonder why a design team would existing button functions for long-standing products. Adding functionality is one thing, but changing existing functionality is bordering on unconscionable...

Thanks.

GA


----------



## jazzyjez

GregAmy said:


> Apologize if this is a repost (too many pages to sift through), but how do I turn off the front panel LEDs on x4A6 so my wife isn't complaining about a bright LED bothering her at night while she's trying to sleep? The "old" way -- holding down the left button on the panel while pressing the right -- has the new menu system doing all kind of funky things...but no change in front panel LEDs.
> 
> I do have to wonder why a design team would existing button functions for long-standing products. Adding functionality is one thing, but changing existing functionality is bordering on unconscionable...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> GA


You can do it by holding down the right button while pressing the left one - the opposite of what you're now doing. Strictly speaking, the 'command' to dim the LEDs is to press left and right simultaneously - your old way used to achieve this by default, but I can confirm that the above does work with the new release.


----------



## joed32

You have to be on a channel that is not interactive when you dim the lights, go to a network like CBS, NBC, etc. to be safe. It works the same as it always did. I press both buttons at the same time by the way.


----------



## Doug Brott

Looks like everyone should have gotten the new release at this point ...


----------



## MISpat

Does anyone know if the ability to view your bookmarks in a recorded program and select the one you want to jump to has been moved? It looks like it's gone entirely.

I know I can still jump to them by using the slip/skip buttons when I'm rewinding or fast forwarding... it's the ability to look at a list of them with the exact times that I'm looking for.


----------



## FussyBob

Got the upgrade yesterday in NE PA.

For the record......

H24
HR22(2)

All upgraded without a problem. TV Apps work, as VOD, logos there, boxes switch channels in less than 3 seconds, not keen to the banner but can live with it.


Bob P.


----------



## JohnDG

Drucifer said:


> Yep, it is the big mystery on what DTV got plan for the YELLOW.


How fracking difficult would it be for the Yellow button to directly open the CC drop-down menu on the new info bar?

jdg


----------



## Racer88

Wow talk about 2 steps forward 20 steps back....

Who designs this god awful crap? It looks like something that came from a legacy Dish Network IRD.

After all the months and years of fussing and cussinig about making CC easily accessible we've reverted back to as many, or more, clicks than ever before?

Why does D* have such a huge aversion to wrap around menus for ANYTHING?

How about actually fixing something, like oh, I dunno, the freaking screen saver activating for no reason whatsoever, or the stupid press and hold to activate stuff, or the huge delays between pressing a button and anything actually happening, and on and on and on......instead of screwing around with and screwing up even more stuff......


----------



## Doug Brott

Racer88 said:


> After all the months and years of fussing and cussinig about making CC easily accessible we've reverted back to as many, or more, clicks than ever before?


It originally took something like 20 steps to turn on/off CC .. The current implementation is a far cry from that.



> How about actually fixing something, like oh, I dunno, the freaking screen saver activating for no reason whatsoever, or the stupid press and hold to activate stuff, or the huge delays between pressing a button and anything happening, or......instead of screwing around with and screwing up even more stuff......


What do you mean the screen saver activates for no reason whatsoever? I certainly haven't seen this. As for press and hold, there may be some moderate relief in that area down the road. Now, for your last issue ...

Well, the stuff you didn't notice in this particular iteration will go a long way towards making you happy. Development is not static .. Things will continue to get better. Clearly the biggest hit on this one is channel banner .. Funny thing for me, though is that I actually use CC now for some things. Before it showed up in the channel banner, I always forgot about it. :lol: So for me, the change was a good thing .. That being said, I realize that many of you don't like the change.


----------



## Racer88

Doug you of all people know good and well the screen saver activating for no reason thing has been there since shortly after day one....

Yeah I forgot it took that many clicks, now that you mentioned it. Regardless the current iteration has almost doubled what people have become accustomed to.


----------



## Doug Brott

Racer88 said:


> Doug you of all people know good and well the screen saver activating for no reason thing has been there since day one....


I know that it was a problem in the past, but seriously I haven't even heard of it being a problem in a long time, let alone actually seeing it myself.


----------



## bwaldron

joed32 said:


> You have to be on a channel that is not interactive when you dim the lights, go to a network like CBS, NBC, etc. to be safe. It works the same as it always did. I press both buttons at the same time by the way.


You can also stay on the channel but show the Guide -- that allows turning off the lights.


----------



## bobcamp1

skyboysea said:


> Rebooted 3 times in 8 days. Anyway, a production quality software would require no reboot.


Perhaps you're having trouble with the "production quality" hardware. It's not unusual for an update to break a box that was working before. It shouldn't happen in "production quality" products, but it happens with DVRs.


----------



## bobcamp1

Doug Brott said:


> I know that it was a problem in the past, but seriously I haven't even heard of it being a problem in a long time, let alone actually seeing it myself.


That's because most people with the bug, like my neighbor, have disabled the D* screen saver permanently. It seems to be a work-around for the bug for most people. I can ask him to turn it back on if you like.

I do not experience this bug either (jinx!).


----------



## RunnerFL

bobcamp1 said:


> That's because most people with the bug, like my neighbor, have disabled the D* screen saver permanently.


There is no option to do that so how did they do it?


----------



## Doug Brott

"bobcamp1" said:


> That's because most people with the bug, like my neighbor, have disabled the D* screen saver permanently. It seems to be a work-around for the bug for most people. I can ask him to turn it back on if you like.
> 
> I do not experience this bug either (jinx!).


I didn't think you could turn the screen saver off.


----------



## gilviv

Both my machines received the release overnight and are working without incident.

Screensaver OFF? Never heard of it or seen the option for it either.


----------



## Drucifer

My un-CE HR21-100 got updated.


----------



## Lsol

MISpat said:


> Does anyone know if the ability to view your bookmarks in a recorded program and select the one you want to jump to has been moved? It looks like it's gone entirely.
> 
> I know I can still jump to them by using the slip/skip buttons when I'm rewinding or fast forwarding... it's the ability to look at a list of them with the exact times that I'm looking for.


I was going to ask this also.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Doug Brott said:


> As for press and hold, there may be some moderate relief in that area down the road.


So no more press and hold to activate slow motion?


----------



## SlimyPizza

I have a HR20-700 and like many here who have that DVR, after a NR a year or so ago, the DVR became excessively loud with HD chatter and the response to remote control commands was agonizingly slow to the point of causing anger and frustration at just trying to perform simple channel changes. It had become so bad that I was contemplating shooting it and switching to U-verse. I have to tell you all that after this last update, the HD chatter and associated noise has been dramatically reduced and the response time to remote commands is now snappy and completely normal. I am amazed at the transformation of the performance of my DVR after this latest update.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

It used to be if you wanted to see what baseball games were on right now you could go to the guide, then press yellow, select "sort programs by category" "sports" "baseball" and the guide would eliminate all channels from the list that didn't have a baseball game coming up soon (today?). Then you could find currently showing games easier.

Now if I do this, it starts a search which takes about 90 seconds and then shows a list of upcoming programs later, and shows nothing thats on right now (there is a White Sox versus Blue Jay game on right now on 307).

This is really annoying, while the new feature is nice, it doesn't make up for the loss of the feature it replaces.


----------



## MISpat

wrj said:


> What am I missing? I use to use the yellow button to get to bookmarks which I set in a recorded show. How do I do it with this new release (0x4a6)?


I asked the same question. Finally called D* and the rep had no info on it. He put me on hold and said that option is gone. I'm bummed. That was an important feature to me.


----------



## MISpat

GregAmy said:


> Adding functionality is one thing, but changing existing functionality is bordering on unconscionable...


Ditto with Microsoft. It INFURIATES me when they take functionality away seemingly only to make it take longer to execute tasks that I used to perform in seconds.


----------



## RichYak

This new software... when I change from a 1080i channel to another 1080i channel, or 720p to 720p, I get a momentary resolution change on my TV. I'm pretty much constantly getting the screen flicker every time I change channels. Annoying.


----------



## peano

Me too. HR24. And my custom channel lists were wiped out. Not happy with this release at all.


----------



## jes

If you watch the front panel during a channel change, I'm guessing you see the resolution LEDs go through at least one other resolution before it settles. It's just the D* receiver hunting for the resolution (nothing new here). I have 2 HR20-100s, ~6 mos difference in manufacturing date. One (the older one) changes channels and immediately locks the resolution, the other goes through at least one lower resolution before settling at the final resolution. Both are set to HDTV: Native, original format. The older one is viewed HDMI or HD component, the newer (the "hunter") is only viewed HD component. ... go figure ...

If you want to stop the resolution scanning, lock your D* receiver output resolution. However, that means you are switching the upconversion from your TV/monitor (or A/V preamp-proc/receiver) to the D* receiver. The downside for your impatience is that you will most likely be using an upconversion circuit that is inferior to your A/V equipment. So be patient, ignore the flicker and let your A/V equipment do the upconversion. 

_update: I rebooted for audio problems and noticed after reboot, my older HR20 started "hunting" resolutions on channel changes. Further channel surfing it appears that the resolution info is cached. When returning to a previously viewed station, the resolution went directly to the actual station resolution. Confirmed "resolution cache" on 2nd HR20..._


----------



## jes

*HR20-100* 0x04A9
*Report #* 20110529-1EB9
*Issue: *Lost surround sound (2nd time in ~3 wks).
All channels are PCM. Reboot fixes the problem.

Network error 301 after reboot. Manual start failed too. I had to disconnect/reconnect the Ethernet cable and manually start network services.


----------



## RichYak

jes said:


> ...So be patient, ignore the flicker and let your A/V equipment do the upconversion.  ...[/I]


Oh, I'm definitely being patient, just a little annoyed is all, but I'm easily annoyed :lol:

I've also noticed the "caching" you mention. Switching back to previously watched channels doesn't appear to kick off the "resolution hunt."


----------



## wrj

MISpat said:


> I asked the same question. Finally called D* and the rep had no info on it. He put me on hold and said that option is gone. I'm bummed. That was an important feature to me.


Isn't the purpose of a bookmark to be able to get to it when you want? Sounds like DirecTv screwed up. Hopefully, they will catch this error and fix in the next release.


----------



## joed32

RichYak said:


> Oh, I'm definitely being patient, just a little annoyed is all, but I'm easily annoyed :lol:
> 
> I've also noticed the "caching" you mention. Switching back to previously watched channels doesn't appear to kick off the "resolution hunt."


It bothered me too so I just use 1080 only and let the TV do the conversions. Looks great on all channels. Just turn off "Native".


----------



## Laxguy

joed32 said:


> It bothered me too so I just use 1080 only and let the TV do the conversions. Looks great on all channels. Just turn off "Native".


Then the receiver is doing the converting, not the TV!


----------



## bwaldron

joed32 said:


> It bothered me too so I just use 1080 only and let the TV do the conversions. Looks great on all channels. Just turn off "Native".


If you're using 1080 only, there _aren't_ any conversions (save for one if your TV isn't native 1080).


----------



## billsharpe

bobcamp1 said:


> They should just force everyone who was at two seconds to 4 seconds.


No!

I'm quite happy with two seconds for the banner. If I want to actually use the menu choices I push the info button.


----------



## Indiana627

My HR21-100 has gotten extremely slow to respond to remote commands. Been like that since Saturday. Probably going to have to reboot soon. I've not seen it this slow in a loooong time.


----------



## billgrayny

I got the NR several days ago and all was well. Then last night my H21 lost all audio. I had to cycle the audio setting on the setup menu from Dolby to off (audio returned) and back to Dolby to get the audio back while in the Dolby setting.

Edit: The issue got worse before it got better. Turns out, every time I changed channels I would loose audio - at least on the HDMI output. Cycling the Dolby Digital audio control would restore audio, but only until I next changed channels. Having Dolby on or off didn't make any difference. Whatever mode it was in, audio would die after channel change.

I used Menu Reset, and right now audio is ok again.


----------



## joed32

Laxguy said:


> Then the receiver is doing the converting, not the TV!


OK.


----------



## joed32

bwaldron said:


> If you're using 1080 only, there _aren't_ any conversions (save for one if your TV isn't native 1080).


Yep, I had it backwards as Laxguy said.


----------



## DonDeAgo

I have not beeen able to download anything using video on demand since the last software update. When I run system test it says everything's OK but it does not work for me anymore. Also it may be too much to hope for but someday I hope to see the caller ID feature work for me. It hasn't worked since DTV replaced my HR 21-700 with an HR 21-100.


----------



## Jeremy W

bwaldron said:


> If you're using 1080 only, there _aren't_ any conversions (save for one if your TV isn't native 1080).


Sure there are, on channels that broadcast in 720p.


----------



## jes

"DonDeAgo" said:


> I have not beeen able to download anything using video on demand since the last software update. When I run system test it says everything's OK but it does not work for me anymore. Also it may be too much to hope for but someday I hope to see the caller ID feature work for me. It hasn't worked since DTV replaced my HR 21-700 with an HR 21-100.


Selftest will pass even if there is a network problem... Check the Info details (below Run Selftest) and see if you've got a good connection.


----------



## IjustWannaPlay

MISpat said:


> I asked the same question. Finally called D* and the rep had no info on it. He put me on hold and said that option is gone. I'm bummed. That was an important feature to me.





wrj said:


> What am I missing? I use to use the yellow button to get to bookmarks which I set in a recorded show. How do I do it with this new release (0x4a6)?
> 
> DVR: HR22-100


So how are bookmarks deleted with the new release?


----------



## MISpat

IjustWannaPlay said:


> So how are bookmarks deleted with the new release?


That's a good question. I was never able to get it to work in the previous release however.
I read a post previously in this thread which sounded like there's no longer the capability to delete bookmarks.


----------



## Rich

Pretty good NR. Caused me a couple small problems but no big ones. Just out of curiosity, since they put up all those options on the banner, wouldn't you think they could have put up the ToDo list there too?

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol

rich584 said:


> Pretty good NR. Caused me a couple small problems but no big ones. Just out of curiosity, since they put up all those options on the banner, *wouldn't you think they could have put up the ToDo list there too*?
> 
> Rich


Exactly!


----------



## Rich

TheRatPatrol said:


> Exactly!


I'm beginning to think there's a conspiracy...:lol:

Rich


----------



## billsharpe

rich584 said:


> Just out of curiosity, since they put up all those options on the banner, wouldn't you think they could have put up the ToDo list there too?
> 
> Rich


Well, yes, they could have. But the new banner already has information overload. ToDo can be accessed with the List button easily.


----------



## Doug Brott

billsharpe said:


> Well, yes, they could have. But the new banner already has information overload. *ToDo can be accessed with the List button easily.*


What key sequence would that be exactly?


----------



## Drucifer

rich584 said:


> Pretty good NR. Caused me a couple small problems but no big ones. Just out of curiosity, since they put up all those options on the banner, wouldn't you think they could have put up the ToDo list there too?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I like the banner with its drop down menus. As to its contents, well that's another matter.

I too hope that make lots of improvements to it over the course of improving their software.


----------



## Drucifer

billsharpe said:


> Well, yes, they could have. But the new banner already has information overload. ToDo can be accessed with the List button easily.





Doug Brott said:


> What key sequence would that be exactly?


That's my question too. I immediately went to the LIST button to look for this feature and couldn't find TO DO anywhere.


----------



## Rich

billsharpe said:


> Well, yes, they could have. But the new banner already has information overload. ToDo can be accessed with the List button easily.


I know how to get to the ToDo list. I'm just saying that they had an opportunity to put it an easier to access place and failed to do it again. Minor annoyance.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Drucifer said:


> That's my question too. I immediately went to the LIST button to look for this feature and couldn't find TO DO anywhere.


Ah, Bill just got confused, I'm sure he meant the Menu instead of the List. I knew what he was talking about. No reason to argue, I certainly didn't mean to cause a problem. We've been asking for a quicker way to access the ToDo list for years and it seems to fall on deaf ears at D*. Again, it's just a minor annoyance.

Rich


----------



## bwaldron

Jeremy W said:


> Sure there are, on channels that broadcast in 720p.


Yes, I meant by the TV; i.e., once the signal leaves the receiver. Which also holds for 480i


----------



## Drucifer

rich584 said:


> Ah, Bill just got confused, *I'm sure he meant the Menu* instead of the List. I knew what he was talking about. No reason to argue, I certainly didn't mean to cause a problem. We've been asking for a quicker way to access the ToDo list for years and it seems to fall on deaf ears at D*. Again, it's just a minor annoyance.
> 
> Rich


It the same there. No TO DO. There is *Manage Recordings* which I would like to see on the Channel Banner. It would fit if DirecTV change _Audio/Video_ to _A/V_ and _Favorites_ to _Fav_ which would leave plenty of room for *Rec Mgr*


----------



## IjustWannaPlay

MISpat said:


> That's a good question. I was never able to get it to work in the previous release however.
> I read a post previously in this thread which sounded like there's no longer the capability to delete bookmarks.


It was strange prior to this release for deleting bookmarks. While paused in playback, hitting the yellow button brought up four options which included "jump to bookmark". After scrolling to a particular bookmark, hitting the "-" dash button twice deleted the bookmark. Go figure, but at least there was the ability.


----------



## bobcamp1

Doug Brott said:


> I didn't think you could turn the screen saver off.


I was told pressing the dash key three times in a row when the screen saver is active permanently disables it. He entered it once and hasn't had to enter it since. I neglected to ask if he was on a UPS or if he has reset the box (i.e. does the setting survive resets).

Since I do not have the issue, I have not tried it. But people are still complaining about this issue in the official D* forums, as well as the fact there is no visible way to turn it off.


----------



## Laxguy

Why would one want to disable the screen saver?

From my iPhone via DBSTalk


----------



## ATARI

bobcamp1 said:


> I was told pressing the dash key three times in a row when the screen saver is active permanently disables it. He entered it once and hasn't had to enter it since. I neglected to ask if he was on a UPS or if he has reset the box (i.e. does the setting survive resets).
> 
> Since I do not have the issue, I have not tried it. But people are still complaining about this issue in the official D* forums, as well as the fact there is no visible way to turn it off.


I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> Why would one want to disable the screen saver?


Because it's utterly useless unless you have a plasma or CRT TV that is susceptible to burn-in.


----------



## billsharpe

Drucifer said:


> That's my question too. I immediately went to the LIST button to look for this feature and couldn't find TO DO anywhere.


My error, sorry!


----------



## billsharpe

Jeremy W said:


> Because it's utterly useless unless you have a plasma or CRT TV that is susceptible to burn-in.


Not quite useless. If you listen to the Sonic Tap music channels the song information is displayed on the screen saver.

If you can turn off the screen saver with three presses of the dash button, can you turn it back on the same way? I haven't tried this, as I don't want to disable the screen saver permanently.


----------



## Jeremy W

billsharpe said:


> Not quite useless. If you listen to the Sonic Tap music channels the song information is displayed on the screen saver.


It's displayed in the Info banner when the screensaver isn't active, and the banner doesn't time out, so it's still there.


----------



## Laxguy

Jeremy W said:


> Because it's utterly useless unless you have a plasma or CRT TV that is susceptible to burn-in.


But completely useful for those situations.

So why is it such a biggie for those who don't? Who wants to look at a static image for ten minutes or whatever it's set to? For some, present company excepted, it'd be a matter of control. "I control whether there's a screen saver or not"..... Sheesh.


----------



## Getteau

Since the update, I have been having issues with MRV on my HR22-100. I keep getting the circle with the dash that tells you that you can’t play from this DVR because too many other people are streaming content from it (or whatever the official message actually says). If I reboot the DVR, I can start streaming from it again. I've gone through the house and put all other DVR's in standby, including the HR22-100, and I still have the issue. The only thing I've found that will let me stream again is to reboot the HR22-100.


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> So why is it such a biggie for those who don't? Who wants to look at a static image for ten minutes or whatever it's set to?


It's not a big deal to me, and I doubt it's really a big deal to anyone. It's simply an annoyance. It's an extra button press when I return to watching TV.


----------



## vandergraff

Just catching up on some shows from wk 5/16 - 5/21 - about 4 shows on our main HR10-200 all say 'The episode was deleted because of a problem retaining the program (2004)'. No-one deleted the programs - I did ask the cats to check  - it seems this was the same week as the update - any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Jeremy W

vandergraff said:


> any ideas what is going on?


Sounds like the DVR had a problem retaining the programs.


----------



## ATARI

ATARI said:


> I'll have to give that a try.


The three dash did not work for me.

(not surprised, really)

If somebody else could confirm, we can then call this 'Busted'.


----------



## Laxguy

Jeremy W said:


> It's not a big deal to me, and I doubt it's really a big deal to anyone. It's simply an annoyance. It's an extra button press when I return to watching TV.


So, you have to pick up the remote anyway, press play once anyway, and you get annoyed over a fractional second of more time and a minute bit of energy?

(understood there are other ways than the remote).


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> So, you have to pick up the remote anyway, press play once anyway, and you get annoyed over a fractional second of more time and a minute bit of energy?


That's what I said, isn't it? Chill out.


----------



## vandergraff

Jeremy W said:


> Sounds like the DVR had a problem retaining the programs.


Thanks for the insight - next time I guess I won't bother posting.....


----------



## RunnerFL

ATARI said:


> The three dash did not work for me.
> 
> (not surprised, really)
> 
> If somebody else could confirm, we can then call this 'Busted'.


It's busted... There's no way to disable the screen saver.


----------



## Laxguy

Jeremy W said:


> That's what I said, isn't it? Chill out.


<Steve Martin> Well, exxcuuuuzzzze me! </Steve Martin> 

It appears that you are also annoyed when I point out how trivial it is to disengage the screen saver- about 300 milliseconds. But I can't be responsible for your innate level of annoyance/chill factor.:nono2:

Are you the Jeremy W _Nixon_ of usenet fame?


----------



## Doug Brott

OK .. Let's move along now .. Thanks!


----------



## desulliv

Gotta love a pi##in' match.


----------



## billsharpe

Jeremy W said:


> It's displayed in the Info banner when the screensaver isn't active, and the banner doesn't time out, so it's still there.


When listening to a SonicTap channel, my info banner disappears after five minutes of inactivity and is replaced by the screen saver with the song info instead of the DirecTV logo bouncing around on the screen.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Both my HR20-700's were running VERY slowly. Ignoring remote commands, sluggish to a fault. A system reset woke 'em up.... Just an FYI it it helps somebody.

BTW - I noticed my subset mask was set to 255.255.0.0. I could've swown it was 255.255.255.0 before. No surprise, TV apps weren't working. Set it back to 255.255.255.0 and all was well.

This could've been my error, but I kinda doubt it (I'm an IT guy)..... Either way, no big deal


----------



## Sea bass

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Yes I'm mad that everyone here but me has them. What's the deal? Why can't I get the flush the guide trick to work? Is my DVR defective? I don't have an extra $200 for a new one.
> 
> They didn't just disappear one day, I've never had them.
> 
> Here's a complete list in case anyone is wondering:
> 
> ESPNU HD
> HGTV HD
> Cooking Channel
> Comedy Central HD
> Lifetime HD
> Discovery Fit & Health
> Ovation
> Travel Channel HD
> OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network
> National Geographic Wild
> NASA TV
> The Hub
> Ion East
> Ion West
> WGN America HD
> Hallmark Channel HD
> BET HD
> Free Speech TV
> Bloomberg TV
> MSNBC HD
> HBO 2 East HD
> HBO Signature HD
> HBO Family East HD
> HBO Zone HD
> Starz In Black HD
> Starz Cinema HD
> Encore HD
> Showtime Women HD
> Showtime Beyond HD
> Showtime Next HD
> The Movie Channel Xtra HD
> Hallmark Movie Channel HD
> Sony Movie Channel HD
> Shorts HD
> CBS Sports Network HD


I have some new logo's today on my HR24...lost some too?? Any luck with yours? Comedy Central, HBO2 East, WGN are a few I recall being added. While editing my favorites list (fastest way to check out logos) I noticed the west coast HD DNS stations have no logo's but the east ch's do?? No new logos for the recently added HBO's either. I wish there was a folder of logos you could select from and add your own, new or old. I had an RCA tv back in the early 90's with that feature.


----------



## Jeremy W

billsharpe said:


> When listening to a SonicTap channel, my info banner disappears after five minutes of inactivity and is replaced by the screen saver with the song info instead of the DirecTV logo bouncing around on the screen.


My point was that the screensaver isn't necessary to see the song info.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Sea bass said:


> I have some new logo's today on my HR24...lost some too?? Any luck with yours? Comedy Central, HBO2 East, WGN are a few I recall being added. While editing my favorites list (fastest way to check out logos) I noticed the west coast HD DNS stations have no logo's but the east ch's do?? No new logos for the recently added HBO's either. I wish there was a folder of logos you could select from and add your own, new or old. I had an RCA tv back in the early 90's with that feature.


Yeah same here. Several gained, a few lost, some still missing.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I once lost logos for about a month and they magically returned one day after a guide data flush. Patience, my friends - they'll be back (eventually).


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I once lost logos for about a month and they magically returned one day after a guide data flush. Patience, my friends - they'll be back (eventually).


You don't understand, a lot of the ones I was missing were NEVER there, they didn't "disappear" one day, yesterday was the first time they ever showed up. Also a few are now gone that were there before. What's up with that? I tried "flushing the guide" last week twice and it didn't work. I wish people would quit suggesting that, it doesn't work for me. I'm still missing a bunch too (again they've NEVER been there, they didn't "disappear".)


----------



## bobcamp1

Bug (H24-100): Tune to a channel you haven't subscribed to. You get a message that says "not subscribed" (it used to say not authorized) in the bottom-right corner of the screen. Now tune to a channel you do get. The "not subscribed" message does not go away. You can still see the content, but the message remains. There is no obvious way to clear the message. After playing for about 10 minutes, I have found two ways of doing it:

1. RBR.

2. Press "menu". The small window doesn't show the channel you were on, but the unsubscribed channel you tried to tune to earlier. (Different bug or different effect of the same bug?) Change the channel in this window to a channel you do get by using the number keys. Exit the menus. This will get rid of the message.


----------



## Laxguy

bobcamp1 said:


> Bug (H24-100): Tune to a channel you haven't subscribed to. You get a message that says "not subscribed" (it used to say not authorized) in the bottom-right corner of the screen. Now tune to a channel you do get. The "not subscribed" message does not go away. You can still see the content, but the message remains. There is no obvious way to clear the message. After playing for about 10 minutes, I have found two ways of doing it:
> 
> 1. RBR.
> 
> 2. Press "menu". The small window doesn't show the channel you were on, but the unsubscribed channel you tried to tune to earlier. (Different bug or different effect of the same bug?) Change the channel in this window to a channel you do get by using the number keys. Exit the menus. This will get rid of the message.


Or, you could just subscribe to said channel........

I just tried it on some Spanish language channels, and get the
"Searching for signal on Satellite In
1...(771)"
message. Exit button does not do anything, but Back does. 
This is on an H25, though, and there aren't many channels I don't subscribe to..


----------



## PkDog

I am also annoyed about the CC change -- definitely a step backward.

For people who are modifying their remote macros to get 1-button CC-on or CC-off, there is another twist you should be aware of. If there is no mail, the mail listing does not show up in the caption. This will screw up your macro.

To fix this, start with a left and then right, right, ... to get to the CC entry. This works because the caption doesn't allow wrapping.


----------



## Doug Brott

From what I see in the responses to this thread, the biggest group affected are those with universal remotes that have programmed macros. I use the standard DIRECTV remote, so I actually find the change welcome - I've used CC often since the change whereas I pretty much never used it before the change (regardless of "ease" or what not).

It seems the whole macro thing is where things have gone wonky .. it worked before now doesn't work.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

It's pretty dumb that the yellow button and the info button do the same thing now. Who was the idiot behind that stupid idea?


----------



## Doug Brott

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It's pretty dumb that the yellow button and the info button do the same thing now. Who was the idiot behind that stupid idea?


I'm gonna go out on a limb at say that this won't always be the case.


----------



## PkDog

Regarding CC --

Macros are part of the annoyance but the real problem is that it takes more than twice as many keystrokes to toggle CC as it did before the new release.

It's ironic because D* listened to us when we said improve the CC access and they came up with the "yellow button quick CC change". Now they turn around and make CC access worse.


----------



## Laxguy

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It's pretty dumb that the yellow button and the info button do the same thing now. Who was the idiot behind that stupid idea?


It's almost certainly an interim thing; migration of functions take time. I totally dislike the duplication, but trust that the programmers of the software are anything but idiots.


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> I just tried it on some Spanish language channels, and get the
> "Searching for signal on Satellite In
> 1...(771)"
> message.


That would indicate your satellite settings are incorrect. Probably an SL3 set up as an SL5.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

PkDog said:


> I am also annoyed about the CC change -- definitely a step backward.
> 
> For people who are modifying their remote macros to get 1-button CC-on or CC-off, there is another twist you should be aware of. If there is no mail, the mail listing does not show up in the caption. This will screw up your macro.
> 
> To fix this, start with a left and then right, right, ... to get to the CC entry. This works because the caption doesn't allow wrapping.


And the Harmonys don't allow for more then 5 steps in a macro.


----------



## Laxguy

Jeremy W said:


> That would indicate your satellite settings are incorrect. Probably an SL3 set up as an SL5.


Thanks. It does say SL3, but I am going through the setup again, and right now I'm locked out as it's getting Sat. Info.... but I didn't see a way to activate a menu choice as to type of dish- on the H25 it looks like it might be auto-detect.


----------



## balboadave

Doug Brott said:


> From what I see in the responses to this thread, the biggest group affected are those with universal remotes that have programmed macros. I use the standard DIRECTV remote, so I actually find the change welcome - I've used CC often since the change whereas I pretty much never used it before the change (regardless of "ease" or what not).
> 
> It seems the whole macro thing is where things have gone wonky .. it worked before now doesn't work.


You keep saying that, but the yellow button has brought up closed caption options for a long time now, and it was the same 4 keystrokes to turn it on or off. Manually toggling CC was EASIER to use before the change, and it had nothing to do with macros. Because you didn't know how to bring up CC (relatively) quickly doesn't give your reason of not using it before, so the change was for the good, any merit.


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> Thanks. It does say SL3, but I am going through the setup again, and right now I'm locked out as it's getting Sat. Info.... but I didn't see a way to activate a menu choice as to type of dish- on the H25 it looks like it might be auto-detect.


It could be, but I don't see why it would be different on the H25.


----------



## jes

Coca Cola Kid said:


> It's pretty dumb that the yellow button and the info button do the same thing now. Who was the idiot behind that stupid idea?





Laxguy said:


> It's almost certainly an interim thing; migration of functions take time. I totally dislike the duplication, but trust that the programmers of the software are anything but idiots.


While migration of functions can be interim and take time, they have no place in the customer's version of a product, unless the customer is willing to make a compromise to get their hands on another desired feature sooner. Interim things belong in in-house testing, Alpha, Beta (CE), etc... that's the whole point of the development/testing process. The reflection on the programmer and responsible management is not that they are idiots, but that they lack customer experience. They have likely never dealt one-on-one with a customer and would not survive in that arena.

We joke about "if it compiles, ship it!" , but that joke rarely flys in the real world...


----------



## Doug Brott

balboadave said:


> You keep saying that, but the yellow button has brought up closed caption options for a long time now, and it was the same 4 keystrokes to turn it on or off. Manually toggling CC was EASIER to use before the change, and it had nothing to do with macros. Because you didn't know how to bring up CC (relatively) quickly doesn't give your reason of not using it before, so the change was for the good, any merit.


I keep saying it because it's true. I probably used it 5 or 6 times ever (outside of a quick test to see if it worked) before the change. I've used it at least 6 times since the change. And I do find the change welcome despite the fact that you seem to know what is better for me personally than I do.


----------



## RoyGBiv

We turn CC on and off regularly and was concerned about what the new procedure would be like, especially as my wife often watches TV when I'm sleeping, and if she's not happy, I'm not going to be happy. Having lived with it now for 2 weeks, it really is not a big deal. Was the original "yellow button" technique easier? Yes. Is this a pain in the neck and a significant step back? No.

SMK


----------



## Drucifer

Doug Brott said:


> I keep saying it because it's true. I probably used it 5 or 6 times ever (outside of a quick test to see if it worked) before the change. I've used it at least 6 times since the change. And I do find the change welcome despite the fact that you seem to know what is better for me personally than I do.


I agree that the new *Channel Banner* with its drop down menus will get some DirecTV customers curious. It is a shame that its layout and contents didn't have the input of their customers.

Because *Managing Recordings*/Rec Mgr should have been one of the drop down menu.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Because *Managing Recordings*/Rec Mgr should have been one of the drop down menu.


Having that on "Menu", one button press away, isn't enough?


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> Having that on "Menu", one button press away, isn't enough?


You argue that for everything in the banner.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> You argue that for everything in the banner.


No I don't "argue that for everything in the banner" you must have me confused with someone else. I'm asking what the difference is between Menu>Manage Recordings and Info>Manage Recordings. It would still be the same amount of key presses.


----------



## shmengie

i searched the thread for "media share" and "mediashare" and didn't find anything. so...

prior to this release, if i was listening to music, i could left-arrow to up one level in the media share menu. now, left-arrow just takes me out of media share completely, and back to live tv.

most unwanted behavior!


----------



## Doug Brott

Media Share still has some work to be done on it from what I can tell.


----------



## PkDog

A simple compromise that would make just about everyone happy would be for the CC item to be the default selected item when the banner comes up.

We CC'ers would have very quick access (very few keystrokes) to turn CC on or off and everyone would still have the banner.

Even better would be for the" turn CC on" commands to act as a toggle (like they used to) -- that way a single macro command could be used to just toggle CC.


----------



## Burt

PkDog said:


> A simple compromise that would make just about everyone happy would be for the CC item to be the default selected item when the banner comes up.
> 
> We CC'ers would have very quick access (very few keystrokes) to turn CC on or off and everyone would still have the banner.
> 
> Even better would be for the" turn CC on" commands to act as a toggle (like they used to) -- that way a single macro command could be used to just toggle CC.


Agreed! Either of these suggestions would be a great improvement. If only someone would listen.

Burt


----------



## RunnerFL

Burt said:


> Agreed! Either of these suggestions would be a great improvement. If only someone would listen.


I like both suggestions as well. As far as DirecTV listening, they do but there are some things that they just want their way on regardless of how bad an idea we tell them it is. Things like the ToDo list. We used to have one button access to it but they took it away. A couple of years of complaining now and we still don't have it back.

Also there's the HD-GUI coming that we can look forward to. Who knows, this whole discussion could be moot when that arrives.


----------



## Jeremy W

PkDog said:


> A simple compromise that would make just about everyone happy would be for the CC item to be the default selected item when the banner comes up.


That's ridiculous. When I press Info, I want info on the program I'm watching. Not CC selections.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

RunnerFL said:


> Things like the ToDo list. We used to have one button access to it but they took it away. A couple of years of complaining now and we still don't have it back.


I've suggested LIST>LIST many times.


----------



## PkDog

Jeremy W said:


> That's ridiculous. When I press Info, I want info on the program I'm watching. Not CC selections.


The suggestion isn't ridiculous. What is ridiculous is having the yellow button, which used to bring up CC control, now bring up a caption with Info as the default option.

I modify my suggestion to have CC as the default when the yellow button is pushed and Info when Info button pushed.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've suggested LIST>LIST many times.


And you're not alone.


----------



## Drucifer

The Question Is . . . . .

What does the *YELLOW Button* do next?​


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Drucifer said:


> The Question Is . . . . .
> 
> What does the *YELLOW Button* do next?​


Probably control PIP for the new HR34, unless they come out with a new remote control with dedicated PIP buttons, which I doubt they will.


----------



## Jeremy W

PkDog said:


> I modify my suggestion to have CC as the default when the yellow button is pushed and Info when Info button pushed.


I'd be fine with that. But since the Yellow button is going to be doing something else, DirecTV probably didn't want anyone getting used to that.


----------



## Laxguy

"Jeremy W" said:


> I'd be fine with that. But since the Yellow button is going to be doing something else, DirecTV probably didn't want anyone getting used to that.


I know you and RP have stated this categorically- but could that not be changed?

Isn't there some law that requires CC have easy access?

Via jpm's iThing (pad)


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> I know you and RP have stated this categorically- but could that not be changed?


Could what be changed?


Laxguy said:


> Isn't there some law that requires CC have easy access?


Yes, but it's vague. Also, although the law has been signed by Obama, I believe the "grace period" is still in effect.


----------



## CPanther95

Indiana627 said:


> My HR21-100 has gotten extremely slow to respond to remote commands. Been like that since Saturday. Probably going to have to reboot soon. I've not seen it this slow in a loooong time.


Rebooting didn't help mine. Since the update, most of my DVRs have an unbearable lag between button presses and a response by the receiver. Then sometimes, it will have actually received all the commands and will execute them all 5 or 10 seconds later in rapid fire.

I'm also in the "CC is much worse" camp. This is a frequent use item that just got far more cumbersome. 7 buttons to turn on (would have been 6, but they placed the unneeded "DirecTV subtitles" ahead of CC) and 5 buttons to turn off. Adding in the intermittent reception of the remote signal makes it an ordeal.

CC has been around for over 20 years. We don't need a reminder that it is an available feature, we just need to be able to quickly activate and deactivate it. Personally, I'd rather the Format button be a dedicated CC toggle.


----------



## joed32

Laxguy said:


> I know you and RP have stated this categorically- but could that not be changed?
> 
> Isn't there some law that requires CC have easy access?
> 
> Via jpm's iThing (pad)


Don't think the word easy will be in there, easy for one might seem difficult for another. I'm very hard of hearing and need CC all of the time so since I never turn it off, I never have to turn it on. For people who use it only part of the time, you're right that it would be nice to have easier access.


----------



## Doug Brott

CPanther95 said:


> I'm also in the "CC is much worse" camp. This is a frequent use item that just got far more cumbersome. 7 buttons to turn on (would have been 6, but they placed the unneeded "DirecTV subtitles" ahead of CC) and 5 buttons to turn off. Adding in the intermittent reception of the remote signal makes it an ordeal.


You must mean clicks because it only takes:

{INFO} or {YELLOW}
{RIGHT ARROW}
{DOWN ARROW}
{SELECT}

which is four buttons regardless of mode.


----------



## Doug Brott

Laxguy said:


> Isn't there some law that requires CC have easy access?


Ah .. now see here is where I disagree and is what I've been saying (about myself) all along. CC is easier to get to because it's right there on the screen in front of you all of the time. Anyone (new user or long time user) can quickly and easily see what needs to be done. So when you use the word "easy" I'm 100% convinced that the new way is easier.

What the complaint has been all along is that the new way is not fast enough .. and the second big complaint is the buttons staring you in the face every time you press info.

I just think that if you're bringing an "easy access" law into play then I don't see how the new way is less easy. The part that wasn't readily apparent in the old way was the use of the yellow button to get to CC. If you didn't know what to do, then you first have to learn that fact.


----------



## Burt

Doug Brott said:


> You must mean clicks because it only takes:
> 
> {INFO} or {YELLOW}
> {RIGHT ARROW}
> {DOWN ARROW}
> {SELECT}
> 
> which is four buttons regardless of mode.


I'm puzzled. I use DirecTV Subtitles and it takes six clicks:

{INFO} or {YELLOW}
{RIGHT ARROW}
{RIGHT ARROW}
{RIGHT ARROW}
{DOWN ARROW}
{SELECT}

It would take seven if I used CC.

Is it possible that the interface is different on different machines. I'm using an HR20-700.


----------



## Doug Brott

Burt said:


> I'm puzzled. I use DirecTV Subtitles and it takes six clicks:


I was responding to the use of the word 'button' not 'clicks' .. subtle difference. Your sequence of clicks to make it happen is correct.


----------



## CPanther95

Silly semantics.

It takes 7 button presses. Not "clicks", because at least my buttons don't "click".


----------



## Doug Brott

CPanther95 said:


> Silly semantics.
> 
> It takes 7 button presses. Not "clicks", because at least my buttons don't "click".


That works ..


----------



## CPanther95

If I hadn't started watching so much BBC, my CC would be relegated to only showers and an occasional missed dialog. But while I can handle the BBC dialect fine, some of the unfamiliar words and phrases need to be double checked to make sure I heard them right.

... if they fix the lag in the remote response, I could blow through the 7 presses and get used to it. When you have to wait to see which ones were received, it exaggerates the longer sequence. It's still better than having to access the menu like we used to.


----------



## Doug Brott

Consider this current state a stop-gap .. There are more improvements on the way.


----------



## billsharpe

CPanther95 said:


> 7 buttons to turn on (would have been 6, but they placed the unneeded "DirecTV subtitles" ahead of CC) and 5 buttons to turn off.


Hey, the DirecTV subtitles is the choice I always use...


----------



## Laxguy

CPanther95 said:


> Silly semantics.
> 
> It takes 7 button presses. Not "clicks", because at least my buttons don't "click".


But only five pushes, clicks, presses, mashes, activations, etc. to exit from CC.....

There's a code to enter what type of click you wish to hear, one that even sounds like the shutter of an SLR camera.

.

.

.

Well, OK, no sounds available.....


----------



## jes

Doug Brott said:


> Consider this current state a stop-gap .. There are more improvements on the way.


... and stop-gaps shouldn't be in production software. :nono: It leads to annoyed and confused customers, as you can tell by the number of posts in this thread...


----------



## Drucifer

It appears DirecTV likes to progress in small steps every few months rather majors changes every couple of years. It also easier to find mistakes in smaller changes rather then massive ones.


----------



## Doug Brott

jes said:


> ... and stop-gaps shouldn't be in production software. :nono: It leads to annoyed and confused customers, as you can tell by the number of posts in this thread...


You don't know this .. I doubt DIRECTV made the decision lightly.

As for the number of "annoyed" posts in this thread .. even if we call it around 100 (which I think is high for even this thread), that's 0.0005% of the subscribers. Just sayin.


----------



## Rockermann

Doug Brott said:


> As for the number of "annoyed" posts in this thread .. even if we call it around 100 (which I think is high for even this thread), that's 0.0005% of the subscribers. Just sayin.


Yeah, but 100% of DirecTV subscriber's don't post or read here. So that number is conditional at best.


----------



## Doug Brott

Rockermann said:


> Yeah, but 100% of DirecTV subscriber's don't post or read here. So that number is conditional at best.


huh? I'm sure that some percentage of DIRECTV subscribers above zero post at DBSTalk. Is it 100% .. definitely not, heck it's probably not even 1% of subscribers that post or read DBSTalk, but it's definitely more than zero which is what you are are saying.

If you want to use the 100/DBSTalk Posters as a percentage, then yeah, it's higher than what a stated .. but half of all statistics are made up anyway


----------



## Rockermann

No, I took your post as written, to be implying that only 0.0005% of D* subscribers are upset about the CC change. But you can't determine that going by just the number of upset posters in this thread. 

But yes, I do agree on your last statement.


----------



## 996911

Just noticed our new software was updated recently (5/24) and that all of my custom lists are gone. What in the world is going on that caused that? Also, when I select "channels I get" it literally shows "all" the movie channels. I only pay for HBO and SHO but I have every single movie channel. I really don't watch the movie channels so it's not a bonus to get them all (we have them for a couple series we like). I'm just confused how this happened. Any light that some of y'all could shed on the situation would be greatly appreciated.

FYI, it happened on all my boxes (HR24, HR22, H24).


----------



## larry55

free preview for all premiuns channels 9-12.


----------



## 996911

Thanks Larry. That explains why I get all the movie channels. I'm still chapped about the custom lists being cleared out.


----------



## Getteau

r22-200
diag report 20110615-1818

I have been having sporadic issues throughout my house with DVR's not releasing the fact that no one is watching a remote program. Because of this, I'll see DVR's with the red circle with white line on their shows for days on end.

The report above is from one of the DVR's that seems to be hung up and won’t let anyone remote watch a show because it thinks it's busy.

I have also had this issue with my HR22-100


----------



## Laxguy

Have you tried menu or red button resetting the receivers? Has your LAN been solid throughout?


----------



## bobcamp1

Doug Brott said:


> Consider this current state a stop-gap .. There are more improvements on the way.





jes said:


> ... and stop-gaps shouldn't be in production software. :nono: It leads to annoyed and confused customers, as you can tell by the number of posts in this thread...





Doug Brott said:


> You don't know this .. I doubt DIRECTV made the decision lightly.
> 
> As for the number of "annoyed" posts in this thread .. even if we call it around 100 (which I think is high for even this thread), that's 0.0005% of the subscribers. Just sayin.


I'm confused. Will CC move again or won't it? If it will move again within the next year, it's a bad decision. Unless there's a law that required them to do it.

Plus, not all subscribers who are upset will post to this forum. Give me a break. There are other people who are upset that don't know about this forum. (Edit: That's how I read the 0.0000005% comment.)

I like D*'s CC implementation because the text is fast. If you could only change the font color and size, it would be fantastic. It used to be hidden but quick to access. Now it's hidden in a different place and a huge pain to access. Most remotes have a dedicated CC button (though for some odd reason most DVR remotes don't).


----------



## Getteau

Laxguy said:


> Have you tried menu or red button resetting the receivers? Has your LAN been solid throughout?


Yep. A RBR or a menu reset is the only way to get the affected DVR to let users access it again. I tried disconnecting the cable from the affected DVR, running through the advanced network setup and hitting connect to validate connectivity and I also tried toggling the setting to share/not share my playlist. None of that will get the box to allow shows to be played and the reboot/reset is the only way to get it back. Network is rock solid and all the DVR's are hard wired to a Dell gig switch. I'm also using static IP's on all the DVR's. It's the same setup I've been using since the beta days and these issues just started occurring after the latest update.

Since I'm seeing the issue on two R22's, I wonder if it's an HR/R 22 thing.


----------



## Drucifer

bobcamp1 said:


> I'm confused. Will CC move again or won't it? If it will move again within the next year, it's a bad decision. Unless there's a law that required them to do it.
> 
> Plus, not all subscribers who are upset will post to this forum. Give me a break. There are other people who are upset that don't know about this forum. (Edit: That's how I read the 0.0000005% comment.)
> 
> I like D*'s CC implementation because the text is fast. If you could only change the font color and size, it would be fantastic. It used to be hidden but quick to access. Now it's hidden in a different place and a huge pain to access. Most remotes have a dedicated CC button (though for some odd reason most DVR remotes don't).


I don't expect CC to move from the Channel Banner.

Right now they trying to get the most out a very old remote design.

One of these years, they will step up to a remote with a smart screen that can individually program.


----------



## Laxguy

Getteau said:


> Yep. A RBR or a menu reset is the only way to get the affected DVR to let users access it again. I tried disconnecting the cable from the affected DVR, running through the advanced network setup and hitting connect to validate connectivity and I also tried toggling the setting to share/not share my playlist. None of that will get the box to allow shows to be played and the reboot/reset is the only way to get it back. Network is rock solid and all the DVR's are hard wired to a Dell gig switch. I'm also using static IP's on all the DVR's. It's the same setup I've been using since the beta days and these issues just started occurring after the latest update.
> 
> Since I'm seeing the issue on two R22's, I wonder if it's an HR/R 22 thing.


Sounds like it's a good candidate! I can't test anything, as there're no R22's in this household. (so I put that in the Title to hopefully attract some others.) You've got a good handle on the network, so it sounds like you'll be able to narrow it down as you have been doing.


----------



## jcwest

This is one of the worst NR in quite sometime.

The update made both my HR20 & HR21 *worthless for OTA *recordings, every few minutes total drop out of audio and video.
Must have occasional OTA backup due to large Gulf Coast thunderstorms.

HR20-700 4a9
20110610-1F64

When playing a recording to the end the box goes to a freeze frame at the end of the recording and will never give the option to delete. Must get out and go to list to delet, annoying.

HR21-200 4a6
20110616-4483

On this box this update has brought back the DREADED skip to the end while trying to do a slip. This has not been a problem for months now could we please fix this? Very ANNOYING......

J C


----------



## JohnDG

Drucifer said:


> I don't expect CC to move from the Channel Banner.
> 
> Right now they trying to get the most out a very old remote design.
> 
> One of these years, they will step up to a remote with a smart screen that can individually program.


All they have to do is have the Yellow button position to the CC tab on the channel banner.

That is, unless they want to use the Yellow button for a future. If so, this is a bad decision. Every TV remote I have ever worked with had a CC button. There is a reason for this.

jdg


----------



## peano

Mine were cleared too. The new firmware is junk. DIRECTV should be embarrassed and ashamed that they are sending down this crap.


----------



## RunnerFL

peano said:


> Mine were cleared too. The new firmware is junk. DIRECTV should be embarrassed and ashamed that they are sending down this crap.


Your what were cleared?


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> Your what were cleared?


I believe it was his custom lists if I remember the thread. I think a mod merged that to this one and some context was lost.


----------



## MISpat

Is anyone else having issues with fast forward and rewind? A couple things I've noticed:

I used to be able to press fast forward 4 times really fast to get it going at it's fastest pretty much immediately. But since this release, it will go to 2x, then 3x, then back to 2x, then 3x, then 4x. Just a minor annoyance that adds maybe a minute to my TV viewing each day.

The other is where if you press the 30 second skip/slip button when fast forwarding to skip to the next time mark or bookmark, it will sometimes go backwards instead. This is the most annoying of the two issues (to me anyway).


----------



## peano

dpeters11 said:


> I believe it was his custom lists if I remember the thread. I think a mod merged that to this one and some context was lost.


Correct. The post I replied to is #466 which ended up not being above my post when merged with this thread.


----------



## 996911

Why in the world was my thread merged into this one? If the mods insist on doing that and burying a thread into one huge thread that nobody will read from beginning to end that at least identify what posts belong with what. Now it's my initial post and several posts from my thread that are now scattered about with no direction where they came from. 

What's the point of having a HDDVR forum and merging threads about HD DVRs into a single long thread?

Unsubscribing.


----------



## greenwave

Both HR20s (have a 100 and a 700) lost internet connection after the last NR, and I have not been able to get reconnected since. All are networked and whole-home networking working fine, just no internet (and therefore no VOD).

Anybody else have this problem? Any suggestions? I have reset both receivers and checked the router, all seems to be OK.


----------



## RCinFLA

greenwave said:


> Both HR20s (have a 100 and a 700) lost internet connection after the last NR, and I have not been able to get reconnected since. All are networked and whole-home networking working fine, just no internet (and therefore no VOD).
> 
> Anybody else have this problem? Any suggestions? I have reset both receivers and checked the router, all seems to be OK.


My HR20 did not have any internet issues with last SW download. Try setting up network again to renew your router connection.

But 04A6 sucks, 12 seconds of black screen between channel change, come on!


----------



## Jon J

Spreading this concern far and wide...

Channel changes on my four HRs used to be slow. For the past week channel changes are slooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Something is up.

Now, back on topic...whatever that is.


----------



## Loppy101

I am losing my channel banners (station logos) gradually, one by one, since the last update. Now, they are almost all gone. reset about 10 times, twice within 30 min., and losing them fast. Any way to get them back? By the way, my audio dropouts got gradually better as I lost the logos. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Doug Brott

could you be specific as to which logos you are losing? How are you losing them, is it like the fading picture in _Back to the Future_ or is it possible that you are just noticing it over time (meaning all of the "lost" ones may have been lost at the same time).


----------



## Doug Brott

There should be a new NR for some of the boxes soon to provide some minor corrections to some of the issues you may be seeing in the last NR. This won't be a "New" NR in the sense that it won't have any additional features. It will just be some minor tweaks on the last NR which everyone has right now.

So, don't be surprised if you get a new download over the next 3-4 weeks (could be farther out).


----------



## posty

Jon J said:


> Spreading this concern far and wide...
> 
> Channel changes on my four HRs used to be slow. For the past week channel changes are slooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Something is up.
> 
> Now, back on topic...whatever that is.


Came here today seeking to see if anyone else has seen slow channel change behavior in the last week. I definitely have, and I'm somewhat relieved to see I'm not alone. It seriously takes literally *15-20 seconds* now to change channels on both of my HR20's. I have not tried to restart them yet to see if that fixes the problem...

Generally speaking the overall response of both HR20's has gotten really really bad overall. Just bringing up the darn guide takes forever now too. Frustrating. Why can't someone make a DVR that is super responsive?


----------



## usnret

Doug, any word on if this "tweak NR" may fix the slow down being experienced by so many?


----------



## posty

skyboysea said:


> On my hr20-700
> upgrade day + 4: TVapps stop working
> upgrade day + 8: receiver is so slow to be inoperable and requires reboot
> 
> Guess the QA folks were on vacation and no one tested this before releasing.


Experiencing exactly the same thing on both of my HR20/100's.

Sure hope DIRECTV can get this sorted out soon!


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Jon J said:


> Spreading this concern far and wide...
> 
> Channel changes on my four HRs used to be slow. For the past week channel changes are slooooooooooooooooooooooooow. Something is up.
> 
> Now, back on topic...whatever that is.


I second that thought. Changing channels for us on our HR24 is taking upwards of 10-15 seconds!!! saaaaaaallllllllloooooooowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## cartrivision

wrj said:


> Isn't the purpose of a bookmark to be able to get to it when you want? Sounds like DirecTv screwed up. Hopefully, they will catch this error and fix in the next release.


They (the software development people) were made aware of this lost functionality months ago. They are either unable to properly track issue reports that they receive, or they have made a poor decision to give us LESS functionality with the new info banner based options. Sometimes it's really discouraging to see how badly the software development effort is managed and implemented.

I understand the need to provide certain functionality on devices that don't have a remote with a yellow button, but to remove the superior access (yellow button pop-up menu) legacy methods for the 99% of those who are accessing the functions through a standard DIRECTV remote, is a sign of some poor decision making by the design team IMO.... not to mention that that poor decision created the current situation where we lost functionality (bookmark management and direct access) with the new implementation.


----------



## MISpat

cartrivision said:


> They (the software development people) were made aware of this lost functionality months ago. They are either unable to properly track issue reports that they receive, or they have made a poor decision to give us LESS functionality with the new info banner based options. Sometimes it's really discouraging to see how badly the software development effort is managed and implemented.
> 
> I understand the need to provide certain functionality on devices that don't have a remote with a yellow button, but to remove the superior access (yellow button pop-up menu) legacy methods for the 99% of those who are accessing the functions through a standard DIRECTV remote, is a sign of some poor decision making by the design team IMO.... not to mention that that poor decision created the current situation where we lost functionality (bookmark management and direct access) with the new implementation.


Amen to THAT!


----------



## peano

Why is this not fixed yet??? I cannot stand using my HR's anymore.


----------



## Laker44

Since the release I have been having the same slowness that others have posted about. Even on resets it has been taking 2 or 3 minutes just too start resetting.

Also since this release, if I go too ff or rewind live or recorded programming it will be slow or choppy when doing that and the program will be choppy.


----------



## mst3k

Yes the latest release sucks. The CC yellow button implementation sucks. It takes 3 minutes to change channels when I first try in the morning. This is not an UPDATE. It's a DOWNDATE. Please put it back like it was. Thank you.

I have an HR21/200


----------



## kayur

I have two HR24s and they both have identical issue with extremely slow channel changes (at least 10-15 seconds). I've rebooted both of them and still have the same issue. This seems to have started a little over a week ago which is long after I received the software update.


----------



## jbaron76

This latest release is a major step backward in many ways.
1. The yellow button now mimicks the info button. There is no reason to have two buttons do the same thing, especially when the yellow button used to have a great purpose. I now have to complete more than one step to turn on CC.
2.The UI is much slower than it already was. It was barely liveable before, and now it is almost unusable at times. Channel changes take FOREVER and navigating through the menus is painfully slow.
3.When playing a song in MediaShare if I want to go back it brings me all the way back to the main mediashare main menu. For those of you who use it you can understand how long it takes just to scroll through artist and folder names to get back to where you were.
4.It seems like this new menu bar on the channel banner is the source of many of these problems. I don't see one advantage to it. All it did was make things more inconvenient.

EDIT: I forgot to add that I am using an HR-22


----------



## Church AV Guy

kayur said:


> I have two HR24s and they both have identical issue with extremely slow channel changes (at least 10-15 seconds). I've rebooted both of them and still have the same issue. This seems to have started a little over a week ago which is long after I received the software update.


I have experienced the same thing starting at abou tthe same time. It isn't the update, so it must be guide data or something else that was downloaded.


----------



## Jeremy W

Church AV Guy said:


> It isn't the update, so it must be guide data or something else that was downloaded.


Yes, it's something in the stream that got screwed up. And apparently it's not easy to fix either.


----------



## balboadave

If it weren't for this thread, I may have never noticed I have this problem too. I guess I never change channels anymore. That is so 20th century.


----------



## mst3k

Please Please Please directv if you don't do anything else with the next update please put the yellow CC button back like it was. DIX!

Kthnxbye.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

The Yellow button is going to be used to access PIP functions on the new HR34.


----------



## RunnerFL

TheRatPatrol said:


> The Yellow button is going to be used to access PIP functions on the new HR34.


Yup, so don't expect the yellow button to do anything for the HR2X's after a few updates.


----------



## Laxguy

Church AV Guy said:


> I have experienced the same thing starting at abou tthe same time. It isn't the update, so it must be guide data or something else that was downloaded.


Did you flush the guide*? If your suspicion is right- and I think you've hit it- that MAY fix it for many.

* Two restart within 30 minutes.


----------



## Beerstalker

Sounds like DirecTV might have made some changes last night to help take care of this issue. People having the long channel changes, slow response, etc. should try to reboot their receivers now, and then wait 20 minutes. After that they should start working better.

Shades28 posted about this last night.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2807350#post2807350


----------



## Jeremy W

Laxguy said:


> Did you flush the guide*? If your suspicion is right- and I think you've hit it- that MAY fix it for many.


It isn't necessary to flush the guide, just a single RBR.


----------



## Drucifer

Laxguy said:


> Did you flush the guide*? If your suspicion is right- and I think you've hit it- that MAY fix it for many.
> 
> * Two restart within 30 minutes.


Sorry, but customers shouldn't need to flush the stored Guide data to improve the Guide speed. That's only a temporary fix and doesn't explain the intermittentness of these SLOWDOWNS


----------



## Jeremy W

Drucifer said:


> Sorry, but customers shouldn't need to flush the stored Guide data to improve the Guide speed. That's only a temporary fix and doesn't explain the intermittentness of these SLOWDOWNS


The slowdowns have been fixed, all that's needed is a single restart.


----------



## Drucifer

Jeremy W said:


> *The slowdowns have been fixed*, all that's needed is a single restart.


When?

Because this past week has been the worst week for this intermittent SLOWDOWN on my three HR21-100s - two CEs & one NR And as a CE'r, I do a new install every week.

BTW my last intermittent SLOWDOWN was only a few hours ago.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> When?
> 
> Because this past week has been the worst week for this intermittent SLOWDOWN on my three HR21-100s - two CEs & one NR And as a CE'r, I do a new install every week.
> 
> BTW my last intermittent SLOWDOWN was only a few hours ago.


Read 4 posts above yours that I'm quoting.


----------



## Sea bass

kayur said:


> I have two HR24s and they both have identical issue with extremely slow channel changes (at least 10-15 seconds). I've rebooted both of them and still have the same issue. This seems to have started a little over a week ago which is long after I received the software update.


I've been experiencing the slow channel changes too...seems to be specific channels for me, what the H? HR24-500.


----------



## Doug Brott

Sea bass said:


> I've been experiencing the slow channel changes too...seems to be specific channels for me, what the H? HR24-500.


Seems a few folks have corrected the problem with a reset .. Just flip the door on the lower right of your DVR and press the red button inside. No guarantees, but like I said, it's helped some folks with this particular issue .. Although most affected are with HR21s or HR20s.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> Seems a few folks have corrected the problem with a reset .. Just flip the door on the lower right of your DVR and press the red button inside. No guarantees, but like I said, it's helped some folks with this particular issue .. Although most affected are with HR21s or HR20s.


In the past, that worked to cure the hiccup on my HR21-200 and HR24-100 both. Good suggestion.


----------



## Church AV Guy

Jeremy W said:


> The slowdowns have been fixed, all that's needed is a single restart.





Drucifer said:


> When?
> 
> Because this past week has been the worst week for this intermittent SLOWDOWN on my three HR21-100s - two CEs & one NR And as a CE'r, I do a new install every week.
> 
> BTW my last intermittent SLOWDOWN was only a few hours ago.


Well, I noticed the problem was MUCH better this weekend. Yes, I did a dual reboot with the 1/2 hour window, and it got better, but it got a lot better July 1st or 2nd. I don't know if the problem is "fixed" or not, but for the moment it is improved.


----------



## phatmatt1215

I just got the 0x4a7 update on my HR23-700. I don't seem to notice much of a change at all. I've had that new/enhanced banner now for a while. I've seen discussions of the yellow button removing the CC function, but I still have it and never lost it Am I missing something about this new update?


----------



## Jeremy W

phatmatt1215 said:


> I've seen discussions of the yellow button removing the CC function, but I still have it and never lost it Am I missing something about this new update?


The complaint is that it takes more key presses to get to CC, not that it's gone.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

My HR24-100 & HR21-200 are so slow and unresponsive that we are about ready to throw them out the window. This is ridiculous DirecTV!!


----------



## canesice

phatmatt1215 said:


> I just got the 0x4a7 update on my HR23-700. I don't seem to notice much of a change at all. I've had that new/enhanced banner now for a while. I've seen discussions of the yellow button removing the CC function, but I still have it and never lost it Am I missing something about this new update?


I got the same overnight.. 0x4a7 to my HR23-700


----------



## gully_foyle

Got 4xa7 to HR21-700. Is this the guide data/slowdown fix that's been discussed?


----------



## onan38

Anyone have any notes on what this release addresses? Hope it helps with channel and guide speeds. Download started 3:15am eastern time.


----------



## NorfolkBruh

HR20-700 still restarting 3:24 eastern time


----------



## NorfolkBruh

nope... still slow as molasses rolling uphill in a thunderstorm.... <sigh>


----------



## murry27409

My HR22-100 also is getting 04A7. I found this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2804326#post2804326


----------



## onan38

My HR21-100 is scrolling the guide really fast.Fastest i've had for awhile and is taking the channel numbers i'm putting in really well. But i will give it time to settle in and hope in 12 or so hours it will be as fast as it is now. (Fingers crossed.) LOL!


----------



## BubblePuppy

"NorfolkBruh" said:


> HR20-700 still restarting 3:24 eastern time


My HR20-700 received 0x4aa not 04a7, at 2:29am while I was watching a show.


----------



## BubblePuppy

.. At 2:29am while I was watching a show. I'm sure someone will start the Official thread soon. Too early to tell if response time will be improved, one can only hope.


----------



## sbuckler

I have been following all of the posts regarding sluggish behavior feeling lucky it has not happened on any of my 7 dvrs. Well, last night, I had a very slow (30 sec) first channel change on one of my 24-500. With this problem not affecting all dvrs and some getting this problem later than others, no wonder D* is having problems finding the solution.


----------



## Caddo-Miller

After the download of 04a7, it was initially taking about 20 seconds for the Guide to appear on my HR22-100. However, it now appears to have improved significantly and is much more responsive.


----------



## MysteryMan

gully_foyle said:


> Got 4xa7 to HR21-700. Is this the guide data/slowdown fix that's been discussed?


My HR22-100 was upgraded to 0x4a7 this morning. The slow response times to channel changing and menu surfing are gone.


----------



## MysteryMan

My HR22-100 was upgraded to 0x4a7 this morning. Big improvement. Response time to channel changing is six seconds or less. Menu surfing and scrolling are very fast.


----------



## usnret

I got 0x4a8 this morning and things seem to be faster, but we will see (on my 24-500).


----------



## MoInSTL

NorfolkBruh said:


> nope... still slow as molasses rolling uphill in a thunderstorm.... <sigh>


I got 0x4a7 overnight. While not hanging or as slow, I am doing a reset from the menu right now. Have you tried that or an RBR?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

From the reports to date...it appears this was an update to correct varied degrees of guide speed.


----------



## Richierich

I received the 0X4A8 this morning at 3:30 A.M. and now my Channel Changing is Fast again.

It is definitely a Software Problem that was Fixed by this Emergency Software Pushout.


----------



## poppo

My two HR20-700s and one HR20-100 got 0x4aa (again??) last night. I thought this was the last NR version (which I already had). So maybe they just did an internal tweek and did not change version numbers. All receivers had rebooted and show today's date as the getting the upate. We shall see.


----------



## Jeremy W

poppo said:


> So maybe they just did an internal tweek and did not change version numbers.


Nope, you're just mistaken on the previous version number. No matter how small the tweak is, the version number will always change.


----------



## Carl Spock

According to this thread, the previous version of the HR20 software was 0x4a9. With the last few night's downloads, it is now 0x4aa.


----------



## NewView

I received the 0x4a7 update this morning and immediately thereafter the channel change and guide scrolling was substantially faster ... however, this afternoon the guide scrolling is once again exhibiting slow scrolling.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

MysteryMan said:


> My HR22-100 was upgraded to 0x4a7 this morning. The slow response times to channel changing and menu surfing are gone.


Same here. I thought my DVR was broken. I'm glad I didn't have to buy a new one.


----------



## poppo

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, you're just mistaken on the previous version number. No matter how small the tweak is, the version number will always change.


I guess what cause the confusion is that there is a thread titled 'HR20-700 received 0x4aa.. ' in the other area, and it was 'moved' to this one that is from the last NR. So clicking the link took me to the top of this one. It should have been made into a separate thread IMO, as now this thread is a hodge podge of different versions.


----------



## Jeremy W

poppo said:


> It should have been made into a separate thread IMO, as now this thread is a hodge podge of different versions.


I see where you're coming from, but on the other hand the change was probably so insignificant that it really doesn't justify a new thread.


----------



## dtaylor3

wrj said:


> What am I missing? I use to use the yellow button to get to bookmarks which I set in a recorded show. How do I do it with this new release (0x4a6)?
> 
> DVR: HR22-100


Press and hold for 3 seconds either the RW or FF button, depending on where the bookmark is in relation to where you are in the program, and it takes you to the next bookmark. Also to set, pause where you want the bookmark then press the green button. I haven't figured out how to delete a bookmark yet though.


----------



## Jeremy W

dtaylor3 said:


> I haven't figured out how to delete a bookmark yet though.


Can't be done.


----------



## bobfrapples

I got the 4a8 firmware on my HR24 last night, so menus and channel changse seem normal again. But rewinding and watching recorded material is still freezing and hiccuping. I hope the last couple weeks of software glitches and occasional resets did not fry my hard drive.


----------



## Jeremy W

bobfrapples said:


> But rewinding and watching recorded material is still freezing and hiccuping. I hope the last couple weeks of software glitches and occasional resets did not fry my hard drive.


If you pause Live TV for a few seconds and start playing again, so you're behind live, do you experience the freezing and hiccuping?


----------



## texasbrit

For the recent slowdown issue, see http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10907832&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## poppo

Jeremy W said:


> I see where you're coming from, but on the other hand the change was probably so insignificant that it really doesn't justify a new thread.


Given the number of people who were reporting the problem and this 'emergency' update, IMO it was significant enough to have it's own thread instead of getting tacked onto the end of an old one.


----------



## lyradd

Got the 0x4a7 update early this morning. Took about 15 seconds for my HR22-100 to turn on. Thought I had another dead machine. Now all I can say is WOW! The guide, channel changes, even several layers of menus (which would slow this machine to a crawl) are a lot faster. I hope this speed holds up because it's nice to have a responsive DVR for once. Nice work DirecTV!!! :hurah:


----------



## srfrdan

hi i got 0x4aa this morning in my hr20-700. my receivers got nothing yet. dan


----------



## Drucifer

MoInSTL said:


> I got 0x4a7 overnight. . . . .


Same here on my NR HR21-100


----------



## SkippyJasper

Received the update. Rebooted via the menu using the 'Reset to default' setting. Of course this meant losing all previously recorded material. At this point the unit was unwatchable. 
Some improvement, but I've just RBR'd it as it wasn't taking modifications done via the menu. 
Not impressed!
Unbelievable that a company feels it's acceptable to use it's customer base as beta testers. 

Skippy


----------



## ATARI

Are the release notes coming anytime soon?


----------



## Drucifer

SkippyJasper said:


> Received the update. Rebooted via the menu using the 'Reset to default' setting. Of course this meant losing all previously recorded material. At this point the unit was unwatchable.
> Some improvement, but I've just RBR'd it as it wasn't taking modifications done via the menu.
> Not impressed!
> Unbelievable that a company feels it's acceptable to use it's customer base as beta testers.
> 
> Skippy


If you got the newest update, why did you rebooted?


----------



## SkippyJasper

Still slow to respond to commands. Tried pausing and then watching from recorded portion complete with pixilation and chopped audio. 
Some improvement since reboot, but still unimpressed. 
I suppose if I wanted to only watch live TV, then a mere HD receiver would be OK. Of course then I'd watch OTA. 
That's why I rebooted. 
Skippy


----------



## bobfrapples

Jeremy W said:


> If you pause Live TV for a few seconds and start playing again, so you're behind live, do you experience the freezing and hiccuping?


I tried pausing like you suggested and it too would stall. I paused it for like 10 seconds, and it basically ignored my clicks to resume. I tried turning to the other tuner, but then I would get 10 seconds of black screen again.

Gonna try restarting one more time to see if it takes last night's firmware better.


----------



## Jeremy W

bobfrapples said:


> I tried pausing like you suggested and it too would stall. I paused it for like 10 seconds, and it basically ignored my clicks to resume. I tried turning to the other tuner, but then I would get 10 seconds of black screen again.
> 
> Gonna try restarting one more time to see if it takes last night's firmware better.


Unfortunately, it sounds like your hard drive is on it's last legs. Re-downloading the software won't do anything.


----------



## bobfrapples

Yes, I figure that's the case as well. It's just too bad that it was fine before this software issue a couple of weeks ago. 

I'm just posting to see if anyone else has this problem as well. SkippyJasper above actually might be on the same boat as me.


----------



## RunnerFL

SkippyJasper said:


> Received the update. Rebooted via the menu using the 'Reset to default' setting. Of course this meant losing all previously recorded material. At this point the unit was unwatchable.
> Some improvement, but I've just RBR'd it as it wasn't taking modifications done via the menu.
> Not impressed!
> Unbelievable that a company feels it's acceptable to use it's customer base as beta testers.
> 
> Skippy


Why did you reset to defaults? Whenever you do that all the guide data, posters, etc need to be downloaded again. This is what is slowing your DVR down now. After the upgrade you didn't need to reset to defaults.


----------



## kude

BubblePuppy said:


> My HR20-700 received 0x4aa not 04a7, at 2:29am while I was watching a show.


Me too. Anything unique about 0x4aa?


----------



## onan38

onan38 said:


> My HR21-100 is scrolling the guide really fast.Fastest i've had for awhile and is taking the channel numbers i'm putting in really well. But i will give it time to settle in and hope in 12 or so hours it will be as fast as it is now. (Fingers crossed.) LOL!


Well so far so good guide speed and putting in the channel numbers seem to be fine on my unit.


----------



## Laker44

bobfrapples said:


> Yes, I figure that's the case as well. It's just too bad that it was fine before this software issue a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I'm just posting to see if anyone else has this problem as well. SkippyJasper above actually might be on the same boat as me.


I am having the same issue you're having, on my HR21-700. Was slow before the software update, but nothing like this. The software fix for this issue didn't help me.


----------



## gilviv

Both my boxes received the updates 48 hours ago, they seem to be working much better now. Let's see how long this last?


----------



## Athlon646464

I received the update abut 48 hours ago on my DVR's, and they seemed to be back to normal upon rebooting. As a matter of fact, my HR23 seemed faster than it had ever been.

Last night, however, my HR23 slowed way down again - especially the dreadful first channel change out of standby. :nono:

My HR24 seems a little slower this morning as well.


----------



## hiker

Athlon646464 said:


> I received the update abut 48 hours ago on my DVR's, and they seemed to be back to normal upon rebooting. As a matter of fact, my HR23 seemed faster than it had ever been.
> 
> Last night, however, my HR23 slowed way down again - especially the dreadful first channel change out of standby. :nono:
> 
> My HR24 seems a little slower this morning as well.


Try a reboot and avoid using standby for now which might be triggering the slow down. Standby doesn't save any power and I never use it, except by an occasional inadvertent push of the remote button.
See this.


----------



## Athlon646464

hiker said:


> Try a reboot and avoid using standby for now which might be triggering the slow down. Standby doesn't save any power and I never use it, except by an occasional inadvertent push of the remote button.
> See this.


I'll try it, but it will be a pain. I'll have to do it manually, or re-program all of my remotes.


----------



## kd4ao

Yesterday morning my HR20 received 0x4aa and the HR24 received 0x4a8. Both appear to be working great.


----------



## gully_foyle

kude said:


> Me too. Anything unique about 0x4aa?


Not really, except that the HR20 is on a different sequence than the HR21 etc. The previous version was 0x4a9 IIRC.


----------



## MISpat

MISpat said:


> Is anyone else having issues with fast forward and rewind? A couple things I've noticed:
> 
> I used to be able to press fast forward 4 times really fast to get it going at it's fastest pretty much immediately. But since this release, it will go to 2x, then 3x, then back to 2x, then 3x, then 4x. Just a minor annoyance that adds maybe a minute to my TV viewing each day.
> 
> The other is where if you press the 30 second skip/slip button when fast forwarding to skip to the next time mark or bookmark, it will sometimes go backwards instead. This is the most annoying of the two issues (to me anyway).


Is nobody else having these issues with watching recorded programs? I've also recently noticed that pressing the button to go back 6 seconds will sometimes put me in rewind mode, or even go back towards a previous bookmark (both the intervals and the manually added ones)

I received version 0x4a8 this morning and it's still happening.


----------



## Athlon646464

MISpat said:


> Is nobody else having these issues with watching recorded programs?


Not me - just the slow to respond issues here.


----------



## Rich

MISpat said:


> Is nobody else having these issues with watching recorded programs? I've also recently noticed that pressing the button to go back 6 seconds will sometimes put me in rewind mode, or even go back towards a previous bookmark (both the intervals and the manually added ones)
> 
> I received version 0x4a8 this morning and it's still happening.


Does the 500 ever turn on by itself? You don't have an external drive on it, do you?

Rich


----------



## bobfrapples

MISpat said:


> Is nobody else having these issues with watching recorded programs? I've also recently noticed that pressing the button to go back 6 seconds will sometimes put me in rewind mode, or even go back towards a previous bookmark (both the intervals and the manually added ones)
> 
> I received version 0x4a8 this morning and it's still happening.


I have this problem. I haven't noticed my HR24-500 turning on by itself, and I don't have an external drive.


----------



## steevew6

Got the update for my HR20-700 yesterday morning......remote response time is much improved!!


----------



## shuye

I got 0x4aa yesterday on both of my HR20's.

I have 1 external HD, a 1TB Seagate drive in a Rosewill enclosurse on my HR20-700 that has worked without an issue for over a year now.

Yesterday I noticed that after receiving the software update, the HR20-700 was not seeing the external drive. 

I tried the following:

1. Leave external HD on, unplugg HR20 for 20-30 seconds and then plug back in. HR20 goes through self-check screens and boots up, still looking at internal drive.

2. Unplug External Drive and HR20. Plug in External Drive, let it boot up, then plug in HR20. Still not working

3. Unplug HR20 last night and left it unplugged overnight. Plugged HR in this morning and still seeing the internal drive.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## allenn

HR22-100 faster than it was before update, but still slow on channel changes and bringing up the menu or recorded list.


----------



## ATARI

The verdict on the new software: HR20 -- the same, HR21 -- slower


----------



## Drucifer

See no speed change on my NR HR21-100 between 04a6 to 04a7. Still slow.


----------



## zamzickles

HR20-700 & HR22-100 both previously slow, both rebooted after first slice. Again for the actual update the following night. And again, spontaneously Fri at 7:45 PM both units reset WHILE RECORDING SHOWS. Now both are 80% unresponsive to remote commands. I'm quite ready to ship all this crape back to them.


----------



## vandergraff

I have 3 HR20-100's

Last night the one in our living room updated - it is now VERY slow in responding to remote control inputs - really almost unusable...

I have tried a couple of reboots to see if that would help.

I also found I cannot turn off the front panel light using the usual < and > buttons.

Haven't tried the other 2 yet.


----------



## BattleScott

HR24 (which had been better for a week or so) updated to a8, now has the early slow reponse syndrome again. HR22 updated to a7, still the same slow first channel change and long periods of no remote response as before.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

DirecTV, I hope you guys realize that you are not doing yourselves any favors by putting out such crap software. Where is the testing department? Geez. My HR21-200 is now a big black brick. My kids are pretty happy with it right now (not). You guys should have to pay me for all the anguish I'm going through with my kids right now.

<rant over>

Yes, my HR21-200 is still slow. Took 15 minutes this morning to get it to recognize the GUIDE button on either the remote or front panel. Yes, 15 minutes. I've RBR'd it 6 times in the past 2 days.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

BattleScott said:


> HR24 (which had been better for a week or so) updated to a8, now has the early slow reponse syndrome again. HR22 updated to a7, still the same slow first channel change and long periods of no remote response as before.


What the hell is going on with these boxes? Wow! They add a new channel banner and it mucks up everything. Why don't they just leave stuff alone. Geez.

My HR24-100 has had to be rebooted 4 times and my HR21-200 6 times (if I haven't lost count). They are both ridiculously slow. Oh, and they lose the Whole Home connection about 2 times a day now too.

Way to go DirecTV!! Nothing but high quality software!!


----------



## BattleScott

DrummerBoy523 said:


> What the hell is going on with these boxes? Wow! They add a new channel banner and it mucks up everything. Why don't they just leave stuff alone. Geez.
> 
> My HR24-100 has had to be rebooted 4 times and my HR21-200 6 times (if I haven't lost count). They are both ridiculously slow. Oh, and they lose the Whole Home connection about 2 times a day now too.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV!! Nothing but high quality software!!


If I had to guess, I would say the majority of the issue (as far as not getting it fixed quickly) is due to the fact that the current software is "dead". I would suspect that nearly all of the development resources have been reallocated to the new HD GUI version. Since they have officially promised it by October, it would be very be hard to get resources away from that project to focus on fixing issues with the old versions.


----------



## Davenlr

DrummerBoy523 said:


> What the hell is going on with these boxes? Wow! They add a new channel banner and it mucks up everything. Why don't they just leave stuff alone. Geez.
> 
> My HR24-100 has had to be rebooted 4 times and my HR21-200 6 times (if I haven't lost count). They are both ridiculously slow. Oh, and they lose the Whole Home connection about 2 times a day now too.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV!! Nothing but high quality software!!


First, while I sympathize with your problem, and am not suggesting the software is causing it, you might want to look a little deeper or schedule a service call if you have the protection plan. My HR24 is as fast as ever, and I have no rebooted it once. My parents down the street have a HR20 and HR21, and my dad has had to reboot the HR21 once, a couple weeks ago, because it quit responding to the remote, but other than that one time, his boxes are running smoothly.

It truly sounds like you have another issue other than software, if it is affecting both your DVRs of different models.


----------



## RunnerFL

BattleScott said:


> If I had to guess, I would say the majority of the issue (as far as not getting it fixed quickly) is due to the fact that the current software is "dead". I would suspect that nearly all of the development resources have been reallocated to the new HD GUI version. Since they have officially promised it by October, it would be very be hard to get resources away from that project to focus on fixing issues with the old versions.


Just because they are changing the GUI doesn't mean the base control in the software has to be re-written or is "dead" at all. By changing to an HD GUI all they are doing is changing what it looks like, not how it operates.


----------



## RunnerFL

DrummerBoy523 said:


> What the hell is going on with these boxes? Wow! They add a new channel banner and it mucks up everything. Why don't they just leave stuff alone. Geez.
> 
> My HR24-100 has had to be rebooted 4 times and my HR21-200 6 times (if I haven't lost count). They are both ridiculously slow. Oh, and they lose the Whole Home connection about 2 times a day now too.
> 
> Way to go DirecTV!! Nothing but high quality software!!


I hope you realize that with multiple reboots in a row all you are doing is wiping out your guide data. Rebuilding that guide data and processing posters, logos, etc (Which can take up to 48 hours to complete) will slow your unit down. If you're continuously dumping your data then it's continuously having to rebuild. Give it a day or more to settle then see how it performs.


----------



## Golfman

HR21-100
Diagnostic report key #: 20110709-25C2

This release exhibits very slow/sluggish performance for many functions. It can take 10-20 seconds to display the playlist. Select a playlist entry to play and it can take again 10-20 seconds to actually start the selected recording. It sits there and again spins it's wheels when a playlist entry is selected for deletion.

I have also experienced overnight spontaneous reboots the most recent of which occurred just 2 days ago, 7/7 at 3:31am.

I have tried several software reboots since this NR was pushed to the unit to try to clear the performance issues but they haven't helped.

Normally I run the most recent CE release but have decided to try the NR for a while after the CE version of this NR hosed my eSATA drive's playlist.

This is the worst performing NR I have received in a few years.


----------



## Drucifer

Golfman said:


> HR21-100
> Diagnostic report key #: 20110709-25C2
> 
> This release exhibits very slow/sluggish performance for many functions. It can take 10-20 seconds to display the playlist. Select a playlist entry to play and it can take again 10-20 seconds to actually start the selected recording. It sits there and again spins it's wheels when a playlist entry is selected for deletion.
> 
> *I have also experienced overnight spontaneous reboots the most recent of which occurred just 2 days ago, 7/7 at 3:31am.*
> 
> I have tried several software reboots since this NR was pushed to the unit to try to clear the performance issues but they haven't helped.
> 
> Normally I run the most recent CE release but have decided to try the NR for a while after the CE version of this NR hosed my eSATA drive's playlist.
> 
> This is the worst performing NR I have received in a few years.


That was a newer NR.


----------



## srfrdan

shuye said:


> I got 0x4aa yesterday on both of my HR20's.
> 
> I have 1 external HD, a 1TB Seagate drive in a Rosewill enclosurse on my HR20-700 that has worked without an issue for over a year now.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that after receiving the software update, the HR20-700 was not seeing the external drive.
> 
> I tried the following:
> 
> 1. Leave external HD on, unplugg HR20 for 20-30 seconds and then plug back in. HR20 goes through self-check screens and boots up, still looking at internal drive.
> 
> 2. Unplug External Drive and HR20. Plug in External Drive, let it boot up, then plug in HR20. Still not working
> 
> 3. Unplug HR20 last night and left it unplugged overnight. Plugged HR in this morning and still seeing the internal drive.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


 hi i put a 1.5t seagate on mine -hr20-700-and its worked thru all updates including this one for 1.75 yrs. it looks like u did it right but ill run thru it, too. the startup goes :unplug the esata and the dtv. set up the esata and plug it into the dtv. plug in the esata let boot for 30 sec then plug in the dtv and let that boot and it should work after the boot is complete. this worked for me twice, once when new and once when the esata's plug came out. when the plug came out it defaulted to the internal drive and i was like wow what happened to all my new recs. well try again and good luck dan


----------



## srfrdan

since the last release my 3 receivers will show their screensavers while im veiwing. pressing ok will clear it but it leaves behind an error message code 721 even though i can veiw the picture again. rebooting gets that fixed but it does the screen saver thing again in a day, a few days whatever. i hope this new release fixes this problem. dan


----------



## DrummerBoy523

"RunnerFL" said:


> I hope you realize that with multiple reboots in a row all you are doing is wiping out your guide data. Rebuilding that guide data and processing posters, logos, etc (Which can take up to 48 hours to complete) will slow your unit down. If you're continuously dumping your data then it's continuously having to rebuild. Give it a day or more to settle then see how it performs.


I never said "in a row". Sorry. I should have stated "since the new software" which has been several days ago, so the reboots have been over the past week perhaps. Before the latest release I rarely if ever ha to RNR the boxes.


----------



## oldengineer

I previously reported that my HR21-200 was even slower after 4A7.

Yesterday I did a double RBR to flush the guide. Its completely rebuilt as of this morning and the box now seems to be performing better.

One nice consequence of reloading is that the To Do list now shows no "Will Not Record" shows AND that rescheduled shows are now listed in the list. Is this a 4a7 fix? or was it just a result of rebuilding the guide?

Whoops!! I spoke too soon. The List now has a few "Won't Record" items.


----------



## billgrayny

My HR20-700 received 04AA on July 7. I was not having response issues prior to that nor am I having response issues now.

But I do have playback freeze issues when watching recorded programs that I do not believe I had before 04AA. They seem to be triggered by fast forwarding or 30 sec skipping. Pausing the playback usually will clear up the issue.


----------



## oldengineer

oldengineer said:


> I previously reported that my HR21-200 was even slower after 4A7.
> 
> Yesterday I did a double RBR to flush the guide. Its completely rebuilt as of this morning and the box now seems to be performing better.
> 
> One nice consequence of reloading is that the To Do list now shows no "Will Not Record" shows AND that rescheduled shows are now listed in the list. Is this a 4a7 fix? or was it just a result of rebuilding the guide?
> 
> Whoops!! I spoke too soon. The List now has a few "Won't Record" items.


DARNIT, somebody's messing with me. I just checked my To Do List again and some Wont Record shows are gone and replacements are shown. At 9 tonite I had Leverage, Ice Road Truckers and True Blood scheduled. Damages was shown as rescheduled for 11:00 and its lowest in priority. However Wednesday night I've got 4 shows scheduled for 10:00; Damages, Necessary Roughness, Rescue Me and Through the Wormhole and 2 of them are listed as Wont Record.


----------



## Golfman

Drucifer said:


> That was a newer NR.


It's listed in the Info screen as 0x4A7 which has been around since 5/11/2011 and was originally pushed to my unit in June.


----------



## Jeremy W

RunnerFL said:


> Just because they are changing the GUI doesn't mean the base control in the software has to be re-written or is "dead" at all. By changing to an HD GUI all they are doing is changing what it looks like, not how it operates.


Except for the fact that the HD GUI will bring significant performance improvements along with it, suggesting that they're also changing how it operates.


----------



## Drucifer

Golfman said:


> It's listed in the Info screen as 0x4A7 which has been around since 5/11/2011 and was originally pushed to my unit in June.


The HR21-100 went from 0x4A6 to 0x4A7 on 07/07 3:30 AM EDT.

Not every HR get the same software version number. As you can see in some of the posts in this thread, some HR are getting NR 0x4AA which is a higher number then 0x4A7.


----------



## tivoboy

I WAS having problems but didn't get around to checking here and on the box, but yesterday things were working much better.

more responsive, menus coming up quickly, NP list coming up quickly, clearing quickly, EXIT having some effect on menus, meaning it cleared them again,

so, I checked and indeed on 7/7 0x4aa was loaded. So, totally without knowing the new update has made things better. 

Where is the thread about how bad things were?


----------



## bobfrapples

I just had an observation about my lag/pixelation during playback of recorded material. It seems to only be lagging on HD material. I tried watching some recorded content from channel E! (not HD on D* obviously) and it didn't lag. I could fast forward, pause, rewind, skip, etc. without issue. I tried it on another non HD show as well and it worked. Don't know if it's because it's less data for the hard drive to process or if it's related to the firmware or HD signal feed. 

This gets me a little more optimistic that another software push can solve my problem, and that I won't have to get a new receiver/hard drive.


----------



## Golfman

Drucifer said:


> The HR21-100 went from 0x4A6 to 0x4A7 on 07/07 3:30 AM EDT.
> 
> Not every HR get the same software version number. As you can see in some of the posts in this thread, some HR are getting NR 0x4AA which is a higher number then 0x4A7.


After going back and looking at Doug Brott's posts I see that 0x4A6 was listed as the NR for the HR21 back on 5/11 and was being pushed on a staggered release. That post also listed 0x4A7 as being pushed to the HR24.The CE 0x4A6 hosed my eSATA drive playlist so I rolled back to the then NR in May.

In early June 0x4A6 was pushed to my unit as the next NR and the issues I posted began. At that time 0x4A7 was still listed as the NR for the HR24 as far as I know. I looked at the firmware watcher after the push of 0x4A7 and it still listed 0x4A6 for the HR21-100.

Anyway I'll give 0x4A7 a chance to stabilize and see how it works out. Maybe I can hook up my eSATA drive and see if the playlist is recoverable. That would be a big plus.


----------



## bobcamp1

srfrdan said:


> since the last release my 3 receivers will show their screensavers while im veiwing. pressing ok will clear it but it leaves behind an error message code 721 even though i can veiw the picture again. rebooting gets that fixed but it does the screen saver thing again in a day, a few days whatever. i hope this new release fixes this problem. dan


The leaving-behind of error messages was a bug I found when they introduced the new banner. To work around it:

1. Bring the guide up.
2. Change the channel in the picture-in-menu in the upper-right to a channel you definitely get.
3. Exit the guide. You'll be on the channel you just changed to, but the error message will be gone.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Getteau said:


> Since the update, I have been having issues with MRV on my HR22-100. I keep getting the circle with the dash that tells you that you can't play from this DVR because too many other people are streaming content from it (or whatever the official message actually says). If I reboot the DVR, I can start streaming from it again. I've gone through the house and put all other DVR's in standby, including the HR22-100, and I still have the issue. The only thing I've found that will let me stream again is to reboot the HR22-100.


I'm having the same problem. But in my case it's my HR20 that I can't play from. So far, the only thing that resolves this is to reboot the HR20.

It's happened once a week for the last three weeks.


----------



## oldengineer

I am happy to report that 1 week after getting 4a7 and 6 days after doing a double RBR reset my HR21-200 is back to pre-4a6 performance and, in fact, may be a little better than it was.


----------



## lwilli201

TV Apps are not working on my HR21-100. When I push the right arrow the black bar where the apps are supposed to be comes on then goes off and I get error message "Service Unavailable". Internet connection is ok but Network Services will not connect.


----------



## Athlon646464

lwilli201 said:


> TV Apps are not working on my HR21-100. When I push the right arrow the black bar where the apps are supposed to be comes on then goes off and I get error message "Service Unavailable". Internet connection is ok but Network Services will not connect.


Try 'Repeat Network Setup' from the 'Network Setup' choice on your 'System Setup' menu. If that does not work, try the 'Restore Defaults' choice.

The next step would be to do a menu restart of your DVR.

The last thing to try if all of the above fail would be to re-boot your router and modem.


----------



## mikeny

Receiver: H25-500 
Software: 0x4a8
Report Key: 20110716-2FC6

Issue: Lost ability to view either of 3 DVR PlayLists ..I realized this when I turned it on out of standby this morning.

Resolution: Rebooted H25 through menu..It then found all 3 DVRs immediately.


----------



## billgrayny

billgrayny said:


> My HR20-700 received 04AA on July 7. I was not having response issues prior to that nor am I having response issues now.
> 
> But I do have playback freeze issues when watching recorded programs that I do not believe I had before 04AA. They seem to be triggered by fast forwarding or 30 sec skipping. Pausing the playback usually will clear up the issue.


I am still experiencing the playback freeze/audio dropout on my HR20-700. Previously I thought pausing during playback would fix the situation, but in heavy use yesterday I experienced many freezes and dropouts and the pause didn't remove the issue.

I never saw this before in 4.5 years with the HR20-700, and never before 04AA was loaded.


----------



## billgrayny

My HR20-700 with 04AA got into a mode 1 week ago where I could not rewind into the buffer and play back. If I attempted to skip back or fast back, the status bar would show me moving back into the buffer, but the actual playback stayed at real time at the end of buffer.

I managed to get proper performance back by doing a Menu Reset. Never experienced this before 04AA.


----------



## GordonT

On 07/07, I got 0x4a8 installed on both my HR24-500 DVRs. I was out of town for 12 days and when I returned I saw that the same release (0x4a8) was installed on both DVR's on 7/21. I looked in the History on both boxes and sure enough, there were software downloads on 07/07 and 07/21 (actually 2 downloads on the 21st). Is this "normal"? Is it possible that the newer release (can't remember the version number) tried to get pushed and failed?

I'm not having any issues; just curious about the repeated installations of 0x4a8.


----------



## Derwood

GordonT said:


> On 07/07, I got 0x4a8 installed on both my HR24-500 DVRs. I was out of town for 12 days and when I returned I saw that the same release (0x4a8) was installed on both DVR's on 7/21. I looked in the History on both boxes and sure enough, there were software downloads on 07/07 and 07/21 (actually 2 downloads on the 21st). Is this "normal"? Is it possible that the newer release (can't remember the version number) tried to get pushed and failed?
> 
> I'm not having any issues; just curious about the repeated installations of 0x4a8.


I believe that was the day that an erroneous DL was pushed to the HR24's. I think it was called 0x8000 and had no discernible difference to 0x4a8. There were many posts on here about it and then someone realized that the wrong switch was thrown and 0x4a8 was re-pushed to all HR24's.


----------



## djrobx

HR24-500

Our DVR appears to have recorded all 2 hours of last week's America's Got Talent, but we can only play the first 45 minutes of it. It gets to a certain spot and gives us the delete prompt. Tried rebooting and it does the same thing. 
There were no messages about a loss of signal. We ended up deleting it.


----------



## balboadave

I just got 0x4d1 on my two HR24-500s. Where are the release notes?


----------



## mthompso105

balboadave said:


> I just got 0x4d1 on my two HR24-500s. Where are the release notes?


I too got 0x4d1 on my HR22/100 early this am. It least it does not seem to have done any harm.


----------



## MarkEHansen

Are there any release notes for 0x4d1? I've looked all through this thread and can't find them.


----------



## hiker

Hello! Anybody there? The board must be on auto pilot, everyone on vacation? :sure:

5 of 7 HR20s got 0x4d1 here. What's up?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The only difference is under-the-hood improvements.


----------



## murry27409

My HR20-100 got it as well, but not my HR22-100.


----------



## hiker

Stuart Sweet said:


> The only difference is under-the-hood improvements.


Could this update be a fix for Excruciatingly slow DVRs: a potential fix?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

First of all, no. That fix was on the backend. 

Second of all, please continue discussion on the new national release in the new thread at the top of this forum.


----------

